# Sniper Rifles



## Jango

*Introduction:*

A sniper rifle is a precision-rifle used to ensure more accurate placement of bullets at longer ranges than other small arms.The main purpose of the sniper rifle is to destroy valuable targets at extended ranges with aimed fire, and with as few ammunition as possible. In most cases, "the target" means the human being (enemy soldier, armed criminal, terrorist, president etc.), and the "as few ammunition as possible" often means "one shot". The range for sniper fire may vary from 100 meters or even less in police/counter-terror scenarios, or up to 1 kilometer or more - in military or special operations scenarios.

Some sniper rifles, mostly - large caliber ones, used also as anti-material weapons, to destroy, or, more often, render unusable or unoperable, targets such as radar cabins, jeeps, parked aircrafts etc.

A typical sniper rifle is built for optimal levels of accuracy, fitted with a telescopic sight and chambered for a military centerfire cartridge. The term is often used in the media to describe any type of accurized firearm fitted with a telescopic sight that is employed against human targets, although "sniping rifle" or "sniper's rifle" is the technically correct term for such a rifle.

The military role of a sniper (a term derived from the snipe, a bird which was difficult to hunt and shoot) dates back to the turn of the 18th century, but the true sniper rifle is a much more recent development. Advances in technology, specifically that of telescopic sights and more accurate manufacturing, allowed armies to equip specially trained soldiers with rifles that enable them to deliver precise shots over greater distances than regular infantry weapons. The rifle itself could be based on a standard rifle (at first, a bolt-action rifle); however, when fitted with a telescopic sight, it becomes a sniper rifle.History of sharp-shooting traces its ancestry well back into XIX or even into XVIII centuries. Early sniper rifles were standart issue army rifles, selected for accuracy, or privately purchased commercial target or hunting rifles. During WW I and WW II both sides used a lot of general issue bolt action rifles (such a Russian/Soviet Mosin M1991/30, US M1903A4, British SMLE No.4(t), German G98k etc.) fitted with some kind of telescopic sight. Some of general issued semi-auto rifles also were used in sniper role, such as Soviet SVT-40 and US M1 Garand.

*Classification:*

Sniper rifles can be broadly separated into two categories as below.

Military Sniper rifles: As the name suggest, used by different military units. Along with main requirements for accuracy and sufficient effective range, military use commands some other: military sniper rifle must not be too heavy, because sniper usually must carry it for the long hours, with ammunition and other stuff. Also, military sniper rifle must be extremely reliable in any weather and climatic conditions and could withstand hundreds of rounds fired without cleaning and maintenance and without any loss of accuracy. Third, military sniper rifle must be easy to field-strip and easy to repair in field conditions. Also, military sniper rifle often must have backup iron sights, in case of telescope breakage.
Another requirement is that military sniper rifle must use military ammunition, conforming to international war treaties and generally available to the troops. In most cases, military sniper rifle use variants of the standard caliber army cartridges (such as 7.62mm NATO or 7.62x54mm R), specially developed for sniping.

Effective range for the standard-caliber sniper rifles against the single human-sized target may be estimated as 700-800 meters for first-shot kills. To extend effective range beyond 1000 meters, often used sniper rifles, designed to fire more powerful ammunition, such as .300 Winchester magnum (7.62x67mm) or .338 Lapua magnum (8.6x70mm).

Military sniper rifles may be further separated in two tactically different categories: the sniper rifles itself, designed to achieve aimed hits at long distances, and the Designated Marksman Rifles (DMR), designed to provide accurate fire support for line troops. While the "true" sniper rifles usually are bolt action ones, to achieve maximum accuracy, the DMRs usually are semi-autos, such as Russian SVD or German G3ZF or MSG-90, to gain higher rate of fire. But the difference lays more in tactical appliances, than in the rifles itself.

Law Enforcement: Sniper rifles built or modified for use in law enforcement are generally required to have the greatest possible accuracy, more than military rifles, but do not need to have as long a range.

As law enforcement-specific rifles are usually used in non-combat (often urban) environments, they do not have the requirement to be as hardy or portable as military versions; nevertheless they may be smaller, as they do not need very long range.

The majority of Law Enforcement or Counter Terrorism scenarios require precision shooting at the distances lesser that 300, or even 100 meters. These scenarios also require really few shots per scenario - sometimes one and the only one shot. This also require extreme accuracy and stability of results in any weather conditions. LE and CT snipers also has no limitations on caliber and ammunition selection, so they could select almost any caliber/cartridge they department want, or can afford.

*Characteristic features:*

Sniper rifles have some distinctive features which separate them form other normal rifles and weapons.

Telescope sight:

The single most important characteristic that sets a sniper rifle apart from other military or police small arms is the mounting of a telescopic sight, which is relatively easy to distinguish from smaller optical aiming devices found on some modern assault rifles and submachine guns. This also allows the user to see farther.
The telescopic sights used on sniper rifles differ from other optical sights in that they offer much greater magnification (more than 4× and up to 40×), and have a much larger objective lens (40 to 50 mm in diameter) for a brighter image.
Most telescopic lenses employed in military or police roles have special reticles to aid with judgment of distance, which is an important factor in accurate shot placement due to the bullet's trajectory.







PSO-1 Sniper Scope Reticle
1 - Lead/deflection scale
2 - Main targeting chevron
3 - Bullet drop chevrons
4 - Rangefinder






Action:

The choice between bolt-action and semi-automatic (more commonly known as recoil or gas operation) is usually determined by specific requirements of the sniper's role as envisioned in a particular organization, with each design having advantages and disadvantages. For a given cartridge, a bolt-action rifle is cheaper to build and maintain, more reliable, and lighter, due to fewer moving parts in the mechanism. In addition, the absence of uncontrolled automatic cartridge case ejection helped to avoid revealing the firer's position. Semi-automatic weapons can serve both as battle rifle and sniper rifle, and allow for a greater rate (and hence volume) of fire. As such rifles may be modified service rifles, an additional benefit can be commonality of operation with the issued infantry rifle. A bolt action is most commonly used in both military and police roles due to its higher accuracy and ease of maintenance. Anti-materiel applications such as mine clearing and special forces operations tend to use semi-automatics.

A designated marksman rifle (DMR) is less specialized than a typical military sniper rifle, often only intended to extend the range of a group of soldiers. Therefore, when a semi-automatic action is used it is due to its ability to cross over into roles similar to the roles of standard issue weapons. There may also be additional logistical advantages if the DMR uses the same ammunition as the more common standard issue weapons. These rifles enable a higher volume of fire, but sacrifice some long range accuracy. They are frequently built from existing selective fire battle rifles or assault rifles, often simply by adding a telescopic sight and adjustable stock.

So in short, it is a trade off. If you want to have a high rate of fire you choose a semi-auto, while if you want to have long range, and be covert, you use a bolt action.

Barrel:

Barrels are normally of precise manufacture and of a heavier cross section than more traditional barrels in order to reduce the change in impact points between a first shot from a cold barrel and a follow-up shot from a warm barrel. Unlike many battle and assault rifles, the bores are usually not chromed to avoid inaccuracy due to an uneven treatment.

When installed, barrels are often free-floated: i.e., installed so that the barrel only contacts the rest of the rifle at the receiver, to minimise the effects on impact point of pressure on the fore-end by slings, bipods, or the sniper's handsSniper-rifle barrels may also utilise a threaded muzzle or combination device (muzzle brake or flash suppressor and attachment mount) to allow the fitting of a sound suppressor. These suppressors often have a means of adjusting the point of impact while fitted.
Military sniper rifles tend to have barrel lengths of 609.6 mm (24 inches) or longer, to allow the cartridge propellant to fully burn, reducing the amount of revealing muzzle flash and increasing bullet velocity.

Cartridges:

To achieve a significantly longer range than the usual 7.62 x 51 requires at least a larger cartridge case to generate a much higher muzzle energy, and preferably a larger calibre as well; other things being equal, heavy large-calibre bullets retain their velocity better and are less affected by cross-winds. This was recognised by the first attempts to fire accurately at very long range which often used anti-tank rifles of 13-14.5 mm calibre. In fact, as early as the Great War the 13 mm Mauser M1918 anti-tank rifle was used in the counter-sniping role, although in this case the motivation was not so much to achieve long range as to punch through the armour plates being used to protect Allied snipers. The Korean War saw Soviet 14.5 mm PTRD rifles being used for long-range fire, as well as, on the US side, some experiments with .50 BMG guns. However, the guns were usually not that accurate and, even if they were, the standard production MG ammunition certainly wasn't.

A change came in the 1980s from two different sources in the USA. One was the adoption of long-range anti-materiel rifles in .50 BMG calibre, not primarily for sniping but for attacking vehicles and other inanimate objects, normally using standard API or (later) Multipurpose MG ammunition. The other was the establishment of the .50 Caliber Shooters Association, promoting the use of this calibre for long-range civilian shooting, which inspired much more accurate rifles and ammunition. In combination, these two developments led to the use of .50 BMG rifles for long-range sniping as well as anti-materiel use.

There is a problem, however: the .50 BMG rifles and their ammunition are necessarily very big and heavy, not ideal for the sniping role. Many believed that a smaller, but still powerful, calibre would do that job more efficiently. As a result, specialised long-range sniping rifles are now available in several competing calibres, with the widely-adopted .338 Lapua Magnum being the clear market leader, followed by the .300 Winchester Magnum. The ones described in this article are those offered in military-type sniper rifles; there is a host of "wildcats" (rounds made by individual experimenters) in addition. Furthermore, some anti-materiel rifles are also offered in the Russian heavy machine-gun calibres of 12.7 x 108 and 14.5 x 114, but these will not be considered here.

A high muzzle velocity is an advantage in long-range sniping, but that alone is not enough. As ranges extend, it is the ability of the bullet to retain its velocity which becomes increasingly important; bullets which slow down gradually are far more useful than those which rapidly shed velocity. To achieve this, the bullet needs a high ballistic coefficient (BC). This is achieved partly by using a bullet of exceptionally streamlined shape, and partly by making it heavy. It is worthwhile sacrificing some muzzle velocity in order to use a bullet with a higher BC.

The key yardstick for long-range sniper ammunition is the range at which the bullet drops below the speed of sound. This is important for two reasons. The first is because that provides a quick proxy for the trajectory and time of flight of the bullet; and the flatter the trajectory and the shorter the flight time, the greater the hit probability, other things being equal. The second is that dropping back through the transonic zone usually disturbs the flight of the bullet, adversely affecting accuracy, although this effect is minimised with the very low drag bullets developed for the more specialised calibres. To give an example, the 7.62 x 51 147 grain M80 standard NATO ball bullet is fired at a muzzle velocity 200 fps higher than the 175 grain M118LR, but drops to subsonic velocity at around 875 m compared with about 950 m for the heavier and initially slower bullet.

Some of the cartridges for sniping in use today are:

.300 Winchester Magnum, .338 Norma Magnum, .338 Lapua Magnum, 9.3 x 64 Russian, .375 Cheyenne Tactical, .408 Cheyenne Tactical, .50 Browning Machine Gun (BMG), 5.56x45mm NATO, 6.16x51mm.






From left to right:

7.62x51 (for scale), .300 Winchester Magnum, .308 Norma Magnum, .338 Lapua Magnum, 9x85 MEN, 9.3x64 Russian, .375 CheyTac, .408 CheyTac (Extreme Performance loading), .416 Tyr (Extreme Performance loading), .416 Barrett, .460 Steyr, .50 BMG (Primetake loading).

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Jango

*Accuracy:*

A military-issue battle rifle or assault rifle is usually capable of between 3-6 minute of angle (MOA) (1-2 mrad) accuracy.[6] A standard-issue military sniper rifle is typically capable of 1-3 MOA (0.3-1 mrad) accuracy, with a police sniper rifle capable of 0.25-1.5 MOA (0.1-0.5 mrad) accuracy. For comparison, a competition target or benchrest rifle may be capable of accuracy up to 0.15-0.3 MOA (0.05-0.1 mrad).
A 1 MOA (0.3 mrad) average extreme spread for a 5-shot group (meaning the center-to-center distance between the two most distant bullet holes in a shot-group) translates into a 69% probability that the bullet's point of impact will be in a target circle with a diameter of 23.3 cm (9.2 in) at 800 m (875 yd).[7] This average extreme spread for a 5-shot group and the accompanying hit probability are considered sufficient for effectively hitting a human shape at 800 m distance.
In 1982 a U.S. Army draft requirement for a Sniper Weapon System was: "The System will: (6) Have an accuracy of no more than 0.75 MOA (0.2 mrad) for a 5-shot group at 1,500 meters when fired from a supported, non-benchrest position". Actual Sniper Weapon System (M24) adopted in 1988 has stated maximum effective range of 800 meters and a maximum allowed average mean radius (AMR) of 1.9 inches at 300 yards from a machine rest, what corresponds to a 0.6 MOA (0.5 mrad) extreme spread for a 5-shot group when using 7.62 × 51 mm M118 Special Ball cartridges.


Precision Weapon Engagement Ranges & Dispersion according to the US Army.
A 2008 United States military market survey for a Precision Sniper Rifle (PSR) calls for 1 MOA (0.3 mrad) extreme vertical spread for all shots in a 5-round group fired at targets at 300, 600, 900, 1,200 and 1,500 meters. In 2009 a United States Special Operations Command market survey calls for 1 MOA (0.3 mrad) extreme vertical spread for all shots in a 10-round group fired at targets at 300, 600, 900, 1,200 and 1,500 meters. The 2009 Precession Sniper Rifle requirements state that the PSR when fired without suppressor shall provide a confidence factor of 80% that the weapon and ammunition combination is capable of holding 1 MOA extreme vertical spread. This shall be calculated from 150 ten (10) round groups that were fired unsuppressed. No individual group shall exceed 1.5 MOA (0.5 mrad) extreme vertical spread. All accuracy will be taken at the 1,500 meter point. In 2008 the US military adopted the M110 Semi-Automatic Sniper System which has corresponding maximum allowed extreme spread of 1.8 MOA (0.5 mrad) for a 5-shot group on 300 feet, using M118LR ammunition or equivalent. In 2010 maximum bullet dispersion requirement for M24 .300 Winchester Magnum corresponds 1.4 MOA extreme spread for 5 shot group on 100 meters.

Although accuracy standards for police rifles do not widely exist, rifles are frequently seen with accuracy levels from 0.5-1.5 MOA (0.2-0.5 mrad). For typical policing situations, an extreme spread accuracy level no better than 1 MOA (0.3 mrad) is usually all that is required. This is because police typically employ their rifles at short ranges. At 100 m or less, a rifle with a relatively low accuracy of only 1 MOA (0.3 mrad) should be able to repeatedly hit a 3 cm (1.2 inch) target. A 3 cm diameter target is smaller than the brain stem which is targeted by police snipers for its quick killing effect.











*Maximum Range:*

Unlike police sniper rifles, military sniper rifles tend to be employed at the greatest possible distances so that range advantages like the increased difficulty to spot and engage the sniper can be exploited.
The most popular military sniper rifles (in terms of numbers in service) are chambered for 7.62 mm (0.30 inch) caliber ammunition, such as 7.62×51mm and 7.62×54mm R. Since sniper rifles of this class must compete with several other types of military weapons with similar range, snipers invariably must employ skilled fieldcraft to conceal their position.
The recent trend in specialized military sniper rifles is towards larger calibers that offer relatively favorable hit probabilities at greater range, such as the anti-personnel .338 Lapua Magnum cartridge and anti-materiel cartridges like the .50 BMG and the 14.5×114mm. This allows snipers to take fewer risks, and spend less time finding concealment when facing enemies that are not equipped with similar weapons.

When folks ask about "effective range", they typically mean the maximum effective range on a point target. It is worth knowing that sniper rifles are judged differently from pretty much all other rifles. Below, are the maximum effective range values you would use on a semi-automatic battle rifle or assault rifle... anything other than a sniper rifle.

Absolute maximum effective range: This the "this round is not considered lethal after crossing this threshold" distance. Neither of the other two common "maximum range" values will be greater than this. Purportedly, NATO defines this as the point at which the projectile's kinetic energy dips below 85 joules (62.7 foot-pounds). This is typically claimed when recounting that the P90's effective range is 400 meters on unarmored targets, as classified by NATO. It's worth noting that while the P90 looks neater than the civilian PS90, the extra barrel length increases the muzzle velocity and thus the civilian model actually has a longer absolute max effective range.

Maximum effective range on a point target: This is the maximum range at which an average shooter can hit a human-sized target 50% of the time. "Point target" is basically a euphemism for hitting a human torso sized area in this context. If this range were greater than the absolute maximum, the absolute maximum would be quoted (a non-lethal hit may be accurate, but it's not effective).

Maximum effective range on an area target: This is the maximum range at which an average shooter can hit a vehicle-sized target 50% of the time. In other words, this is the maximum distance at which it would make sense to open fire on a group or vehicle, etc. If this range were greater than the absolute maximum, the absolute maximum would be quoted (a non-lethal hit may be accurate, but it's not effective).

It should be apparent that "effective range" is highly dependent on the shooter and is also closely tied to the appropriate choice of ammunition for your weapon. An AR-15 with a 20" 1:12" barrel may have an effective point-target range of 800 yards when firing 55gr ammunition, but then upgrading to 69gr or 77gr ammunition would see the effective range drop dramatically due to the inadequate twist rate for the higher loads.

Sniper rifle effective range: Sniper rifles are judged by entirely different criteria. A sniper rifle's effective range is judged based upon the range at which one shot, carefully fired by an expert marksman, is guaranteed to strike the target. Sniper weapons tend not to list point or area effective ranges, as sniper rifle effectiveness is not calculated with 50/50 hit ratios.

Cartridge Maximum effective range
7.62×39mm 600 m
5.56×45mm 800 m 
7.62×51mm (.308 Winchester) 800 m
7.62×54mm R 800 m
.30-06 Springfield 800 m
7 mm Remington Magnum 900&#8211;1,100 m
.300 Winchester Magnum 900&#8211;1,200 m
.338 Lapua Magnum 1,200-1,500 m
.50 BMG (12.7×99mm NATO)
12.7×108mm (Russian) 1,500&#8211;2,000 m
14.5×114mm 1,800&#8211;2,300 m

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jango

*Sniper rifles currently used and in active service:*

*Accuracy International AW50:*

AI Arctic Warfare .50
Type:	Anti-materiel rifle
Place of origin: United Kingdom
In service:	2000-present
Manufacturer:	Accuracy International
Specifications:

Weight	15 kg w/ bipod (33 lbs)
Length	1,420 mm, 1,170 mm (folded) 
Barrel length	686 mm (27 inches) 
Cartridge	12.7x99mm NATO
Caliber	.50 BMG 
Action	Bolt-action
Effective range	1,500 m 
Feed system	Box magazine, 5 rounds
Sights	Mil spec Mk II in 6x, 10x and standard iron sights 






*Accuracy International Arctic Warfare*


Place of origin	United Kingdom
Service history
In service	1982 (L96A1), 1988 (AW), 1990&#8211;present
Designed	1982 (PM), 1983 (AW)
Manufacturer	Accuracy International
Produced	1982&#8211;present
Specifications
Weight	6.5 kg (14.3 lb)
Length	1,180 mm (46.5 in)
Barrel length	660 mm (26.0 in)
Cartridge	.243 Winchester, 7.62x51mm NATO (.308 Winchester) , .300 Winchester Magnum , .338 Lapua Magnum
Action	Bolt-action
Muzzle velocity	850 m/s (2,790 ft/s)
Effective range	800 m (870 yd)
Feed system	10-round detachable box magazine
Sights	detachable aperture type iron sights day or night optics






*CheyTac Intervention:*


Place of origin United States
Manufacturer	CheyTac LLC
Produced	2001&#8212;present
Variants	
M-200
M-200 Carbine
M-200 CIV (Civilian)
M-200 RK
M-310 SS (Single Shot)
M-310 R (Repeater)
Specifications
Weight	31 lb (14 kg) without scope (M-200)
Length	53 in (1.34 m) (stock extended), 46¾ in (1.18 m) (stock collapsed) (M-200)
Barrel length	29 (73.7 cm) in standard w/ 1:13 twist (M-200), 26 in (66 cm) optional.
Cartridge	.408 Chey Tac or .375 Chey Tac
Action	bolt action
Effective range	2000+ m - M-200
2000+ m - M-200 Carbine
1500+ m - M-200 CIV (Civilian)
1800+ m - M-310 SS (Single Shot) )
1800+ m - M-310 R (Repeater)
Feed system	7-round detachable box magazine
Sights	day or night optics

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jango

*Dragunov sniper rifle:*

Place of origin Soviet Union
Designer	Yevgeny Dragunov
Designed	1958&#8211;1963
Manufacturer	Izhmash, Ordnance Factories Organisation, Norinco

Weight	4.30 kg (9.48 lb) (with scope and unloaded magazine),4.68 kg (10.3 lb) (SVDS), 4.40 kg (9.7 lb) (SVU), 5.02 kg, (11.1 lb) (SWD-M)
Length	1,225 mm (48.2 in) (SVD), 1,135 mm (44.7 in) stock extended / 815 mm (32.1 in) stock folded (SVDS), 900 mm (35.4 in) (SVU) ,1,125 mm (44.3 in) (SWD-M)
Barrel length	620 mm (24.4 in) (SVD, SWD-M), 565 mm (22.2 in) (SVDS), 600 mm (23.6 in) (SVU)
Cartridge	7.62×54mmR, 5.45×39mm (Assault Rifle variant)
Action	Gas-operated, rotating bolt
Muzzle velocity	830 m/s (2,723 ft/s) (SVD), 810 m/s (2,657.5 ft/s) (SVDS), 800 m/s (2,624.7 ft/s) (SVU)
Effective range	800 m
Maximum range	1,300 m with scope, 1,200 m with iron sights
Feed system	10-round detachable box magazine
Sights	PSO-1 telescopic sight and iron sights with an adjustable rear notch sight
















*Heckler & Koch PSG1/ POF PSR 90:*

Place of origin West Germany

Designer	Heckler & Koch GmbH
Designed	1970s
Manufacturer	Heckler & Koch GmbH, SEDENA (licensed)
Produced	1972&#8211;present
Variants	PSG1A1, MSG90, MSG90A1

Weight	7.2 kg (15.87 lb)
Length	1,230 mm (48.4 in)
Barrel length	650 mm (25.6 in), 600 mm (23.6 in) (MSG-90)
Width 59 mm (2.3 in)
Height	258 mm (10.2 in) with telescopic sight
Cartridge	7.62x51mm NATO
Action	Roller-delayed blowback
Muzzle velocity	868 m/s (2,848 ft/s)
Effective range	800 m
Feed system	5, 10 or 20-round detachable box magazine. 50 round drum also compatible.
Sights	Hensoldt ZF6x42PSG1 telescopic sight with illuminated reticle






Note: Rifle license manufactured by POF as PSR 90.

*SV-98:*

Place of origin Russia

Designer	Vladimir Stronskiy
Designed	1998
Manufacturer	Izhmash

Weight	5.8 kg (12.8 lb) empty, 7.8 kg (17.2 lb) with optical sight and suppressor
Length	1,200 mm (47.24 in), 1,375 mm (54.13 in) with suppressor
Barrel length	650 mm (25.59 in) (4 grooves, right-hand twist)
Cartridge	7.62x54mmR, 7.62×51mm NATO
Action	Bolt-action
Muzzle velocity	820 m/s (2,690 ft/s)
Effective range	600 m (656 yd) iron sights, 1,000 m (1,094 yd) optical sight
Feed system	10-round detachable magazine
Sights	Telescopic sight and iron sights

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

*M21 Sniper Weapon System*

Place of origin United States

Designer	Marines Weapons Command,
Combat Development Command,
Limited Warfare Agency
Designed	1969
Manufacturer	Rock Island Arsenal, Springfield Armory
Variants	M25

Weight	5.27 kg (11.6 lb)
Length	1118 mm (44 in)
Barrel length	560 mm (22 in)
Cartridge	7.62×51mm NATO
Action	Gas-operated, rotating bolt
Muzzle velocity	853 m/s (2,800 ft/s)
Effective range	822 m (900 yd)
Feed system	5, 10 or 20-round detachable box magazine
Sights	Front: National Match front blade .062
Rear: Match-grade hooded aperture with one-half minute adjustments for both windage and elevation.
26¾ in sight radius.

*M 24 Sniper Weapons system:*

Place of origin United States of America

Designed	1988
Manufacturer	Remington Arms
Produced	1988&#8211;c.2010
Number built	15,000
Variants	M24A2, M24A3, M24E1
Specifications
Weight	5.4 kg (11.88 lbs) empty, w/. sling, without scope (M24)
7.3 kg (16 lbs) max weight with day optical sight, sling swivels, carrying strap, fully loaded magazine[1]
5.6 kg (12.32 lbs) empty, w/. sling, without scope (M24A3).
Length	1,092 mm (43 in) (M24A1, M24A2);
(46.5 in) (M24A3)
Barrel length	660.4 mm (24 in)(M24A1, M24A2);
685.8 mm (27 in) (M24A3)
Cartridge	7.62x51mm NATO (M24A1),
.300 Winchester Magnum (M24A2), .338 Lapua Magnum (M24A3)
Action	Bolt-action
Rate of fire	20 rpm
Muzzle velocity	2,580 ft/s (790 m/s) w/M118LR Sniper load (175 gr.)
Effective range	
800 metres (875 yd) (7.62×51mm)
1,500 metres (1,640 yd) (.338 Lapua Magnum)
Feed system	5-round internal magazine (M24A1),
10-round detachable box magazine (M24A2),
5-round detachable box magazine (M24A3)
Sights	Telescopic; detachable backup iron sights











*M40 rifle*

Manufacturer	United States Marine Corps
Remington
U.S. Ordnance
Specifications
Weight	M40A1: 6.57 kg (14.48 lb)
M40A3: 7.5 kg (16.5 lb)
Length	M40A1: 1,117 mm (43.97 in)
M40A3: 1,124 mm (44.25 in)
Barrel length	610 mm (24 in) (1:12 right hand twist)
M40A1: Hart (6 lands and grooves)
M40A3: Schneider Match Grade SS #7 (6 lands and grooves)
Cartridge	7.62×51mm NATO
Action	Bolt action
Muzzle velocity	777 m/s (2,550 ft/s) (w/175 gr. M118LR)
Effective range	900 m (1000 yd)
Feed system	5-round integral box magazine (M40,M40A1,M40A3)
10-round removable box magazine (M40A5)
Sights	Scout Sniper Day Scope (SSDS)&#8212; Premier Reticles Heritage 3-15×50mm Tactical.











*Mk 14 Enhanced Battle Rifle*

The United States Navy Mark 14 Enhanced Battle Rifle (EBR) is an American selective fire military rifle chambered for the 7.62x51mm NATO cartridge. It is a variant of the M14 battle rifle and was originally built for use with units of the United States Naval Special Warfare Command, such as the United States Navy SEALs, Delta Force, and task specific ODA units.[6][7] The EBRs are made with the intention of carrying out both designated marksman and CQB roles in combat

Designer	Mike Rock and Jim Ribordy (Original)[2]
Smith Enterprises Inc. (Current)[2]
Designed	2001
Manufacturer	Naval Surface Warfare Center Crane Division[3]
Smith Enterprises
CheyTac Firearms(US), COLT DEFENSE SYSTEMS, (Supplying parts)[2]
Sage International (For the stock)[4]
Specifications
Weight	11.24 lb (5.1 kg)[5]
Length	35 in (889 mm)[5]
Barrel length	18 in (457 mm) (Mod 0)[5]
22 in (558.8 mm) (Mod 1) (EBR-RI)
Cartridge	7.62x51mm NATO
Action	Gas-operated, rotating bolt
Rate of fire	Shooter Dependent
Muzzle velocity	853 m/s (2,800 ft/s)
Effective range	500 m (547 yd)
800+ m (875 yd) (with optics)
Maximum range	2.5 miles (4.23 kilometers) (Confirmed/Point Target); 4 miles (6.4 kilometers) (Unconfirmed/Area Target)
Feed system	10 or 20-round detachable box magazine
Sights	Modified M14 iron sights, normally used with a magnifying scope.






*Barrett M82-Anti Materiel rifle.*

The M82 is a recoil-operated, semi-automatic anti-materiel rifle developed by the American Barrett Firearms Manufacturing company. A heavy SASR (Special Application Scoped Rifle), it is used by many units and armies around the world. It is also called the "Light Fifty" for its .50 BMG (12.7×99mm NATO) chambering.

Designer	Ronnie Barrett
Designed	1980
Manufacturer	Barrett Firearms Manufacturing
Unit cost	$8,900 [1]
Produced	1982&#8211;present
Variants	M82A1, M82A1A, M82A1M, M82A2, M82A3, M107, M107A1, M107CQ
Specifications
Weight	M82A1:
29.7 lb (13.5 kg) (20" barrel)
30.9 lb (14.0 kg) (29" barrel)
Length	M82A1:
48 in (120 cm) (20" barrel)
57 in (140 cm) (29" barrel)
Barrel length	M82A1:
20 in (51 cm)
29 in (74 cm)
Cartridge	.50 BMG (12.7×99mm NATO)
.416 Barrett
Action	Recoil-operated, rotating bolt
Muzzle velocity	853 m/s (2,799 ft/s)
Effective range	1,800 m (1,969 yd)
Feed system	10-round detachable box magazine
Sights	Fixed front, adjustable rear sight; MIL-STD-1913 rail provided for optics






*Barrett M95-Bullpup anti-materiel rifle.*

Specifications
Weight	23.5 pounds (10.7 kg) empty, without scope
Length	45 inches (114.3 cm)
Barrel length	29 inch (73.7 cm)
Cartridge	.50 BMG
Action	Bolt action
Muzzle velocity	854 m/s (with M33 ball ammunition)
Maximum range	1800 meters
Feed system	5 Round Detachable Box Magazine






*Walther WA 2000*

Designed	1970s-1980s [1]
Manufacturer	Walther [1]
Produced	1982-1988 [1]
Number built	176 [1]
Specifications
Weight	
6.95 kg (15.3 lb) empty (no scope) [2]
7.35 kg (16.2 lb) loaded (no scope) [2]
Length	905 mm (35.6 in) [2]
Barrel length	650 mm (25.6 in) [2]
Cartridge	
7.62x51mm NATO [2]
.300 Winchester Magnum [2]
7.5x55mm Swiss [2]
Action	Gas-operated,[2] rotating bolt
Rate of fire	Semi-automatic [2]
Effective range	2,297ft, 700m, 766yds
Feed system	6-round detachable box magazine [2]
Sights	Schmidt & Bender 2.5&#8211;10X telescopic sight [1]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

Credits:

Sniper rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Common Sniper Calibers
Gunwiki: About "Effective Range"
Modern Firearms - Sniper Rifles
Sniper Rifles
Sniper Rifles of the World

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

Following will be the pics of sniper rifles used in Pak Army.











*Steyr SSG 69:*

Used by SSG.

Place of origin Austria

Specifications
Weight	4 kg (8.82 lb) (SSG 69 PI)
4.2 kg (9.3 lb) (SSG 69 PII)
3.8 kg (8.4 lb) (SSG 69 PIV)
Length	1,140 mm (44.9 in) (SSG 69 PI)
1,190 mm (46.8 in) (SSG 69 PII) [2]
1,003 mm (39.5 in) (SSG 69 PIV)
Barrel length	650 mm (25.6 in) (SSG 69 PI, SSG 69 PII)
409 mm (16.1 in) (SSG 69 PIV)
Cartridge	7.62x51mm NATO, .243 Winchester, .22-250 Remington (SSG 69 PII) [3]
Action	Bolt-action
Muzzle velocity	Varies by type of round used.
Effective range	800 m (875 yd)
Maximum range	3,700 m (4,046 yd)
Feed system	5-round rotary magazine.
Sights	Ironsights on SSG 69 PI, but mostly sniper scopes are used..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

*Anti Narcotics Force with sniper rifles:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

*SSG:*
















At Tarbela Ghazi AAB

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ANPP

Can anyone give the details about the PA exercises which were held 2008-2010.???


----------



## RescueRanger

This is a fantastic thread. Also Kudos for mentioning the Accuracy International and KH PSG1.

Here is my addition:

AR-10B:





Place of origin United States
Manufacturer	Fairchild ArmaLite
Artillerie Inrichtingen (AI)

Produced	1956&#8211;1960

Number built	Approx. 10,000

Specifications
Weight	3.29&#8211;4.05 kg (7.25&#8211;8.9 lb) w/o magazine
Length	1,050 mm (41.3 in)
Barrel length	528 mm (20.8 in)
Cartridge	7.62x51mm NATO
Action	Gas-operated, rotating bolt
Rate of fire	700 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity	820 m/s (2,690 ft/s)
Effective range	630 m (ca 730 m with A.I. 3.6x telescopic sight)
Feed system	20-round detachable box magazine
Sights	Adjustable aperture rear sight, fixed post front sight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

ANPP said:


> Can anyone give the details about the PA exercises which were held 2008-2010.???



Which one? Name the exercise...and keep in mind that this is a sniper related thread, ask general queries in relevant threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANPP

exercise Azm-e-Nau

exercise Azm-e-Nau


----------



## AHMED85

Beautiful one .............. 
Barrett XM500
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search 
This article needs additional citations for verification. Please help improve this article by adding citations to reliable sources. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (December 2012) 
Barrett XM500 


Type Anti-materiel rifle 
Place of origin United States 
Production history 
Designed 2006 
Manufacturer Barrett Firearms Manufacturing 
Specifications 
Weight 26 lb (12 kg) 
Length 46 in (120 cm) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cartridge .50 BMG 
Action Gas-operated, rotating bolt 
Feed system 10-round detachable box magazine 
The Barrett XM500 is a gas-operated, semi-automatic sniper rifle/anti-materiel rifle currently in development by the Barrett Firearms Company. It is fed by a 10-round detachable box magazine situated behind the trigger in bullpup configuration.

It is based on the Barrett M82/M107 .50-caliber sniper rifle. It is intended to be a lighter, more compact alternative to the M82. Since the XM500 has a stationary barrel (instead of the recoiling-barrel design of the M82), it will likely have somewhat better accuracy.[1] As with its predecessor, it comes with a removable, adjustable bipod mounted under the barrel, and a top-mounted Picatinny rail for attachment of a scope and/or other accessory.[1]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Pakistani Elite Force using AR10:


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Pakistani Elite Force using AR10:



Looks like Rangers in Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Looks like Rangers in Karachi...



Indeed it is sir.


----------



## notorious_eagle

ANPP said:


> Can anyone give the details about the PA exercises which were held 2008-2010.???



http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/53209-azm-e-nau-3-10-april-13-may.html


----------



## MilSpec

This is my long range marksmanship rifle:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

Vidhwansak 
Type Anti-materiel rifle 
Place of origin India 
Service history 
In service 2007 - 
Used by See Users 
Production history 
Designer Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli 
Designed 2005 
Manufacturer Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli 
Produced February 2007[1] 
Specifications (12.7 mm variant) 
Weight 25 kg 
Length 1.7 m 
Barrel length 1.1 m 
Crew 2 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calibre 14.5x114mm, 12.7x108mm, 20x82mm 
Barrels 8 Grooved, 1.1 m length, Quick Change type, 8 Grooved, 1.22 m Length, Quick Change type 
Action Manual Bolt Action, recoiling barrel 
Muzzle velocity 1,080 m/s 
Effective range 1,800 m 
Maximum range 2,000 m 
Feed system Magazine 
Sights 8X42 Power Telescopic sight with Parallax adjustment 

Vidhwansak (Sanskrit:"The Destroyer")[2] is an Indian multi-caliber anti-materiel rifle (AMR) or large-caliber sniper rifle manufactured by Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli. It can be used in the anti-materiel role for destroying enemy bunkers, lightly armoured vehicles, radar systems, communication equipment, parked aircraft, fuel storage facilities, etc. It is also effective in long range sniping, counter sniping and ordnance disposal roles.[3]

It is being sold at the cost of Rs 10 lakh (about $20,000) as of 2011.


[edit] DevelopmentDenel was earlier contracted to supply various weapon systems for the Indian Armed Forces, including Anti-materiel rifles and Self-propelled howitzers. However, following allegations that it had paid kickbacks to secure a deal for anti-materiel rifles, Denel was black-listed by the government.

As a result Ordnance Factory Tiruchirapalli (OFT) in association with the *Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO)* began developing an indigenous antimateriel rifle capable of similar role. Despite heavy visual and technical similarities to the Denel NTW-20 the guns have different calibers except for the 14.5 x 114 mm, ranges and price points. The development of Vidhwansak was completed in November 2005.[5] After all-terrain and all-weather trials, the user trials began in March 2006.[3]

Production began in February 2007. After trials, the Border Security Force ordered 100 Vidhwansaks for use in the border areas.[6] These were supplied by October 2008.[7] The rifle has also been offered to the Indian Army and the National Security Guards.[1][3] However, the Indian Army chose not to bring the Vidhwansak into use as it did not meet the weight requirements.[8]

The Vidhwansak is comparable to the NTW-20 in terms of caliber, size and performance. The Vidhwansak, which costs Rs 10 lakh (USD 20,000) is much cheaper than comparable foreign alternatives such as the Denel NTW-20 AMR, which costs Rs 23 lakhs (USD 45,000). It also supports multiple calibers and fires 12.7mm, 14.5mm and 20mm rounds compared to dual calibers supported by the NTW-20.

[edit] FeaturesVidhwansak is a manually operated, rotating bolt action rifle. The barrel along with the receiver recoil inside the chassis frame against a damping system. The rifle is fed from a detachable box magazine, that is inserted from the left side. The rifle can be quickly disassembled and carried in two man-portable packs, each weighing about 12 to 15 kg.[3] A muzzle brake is fitted on the end of the barrel which absorbs an estimated 50%-60% of recoil. This is further supplemented by a buffered slide in the receiver. Vidhwansak is equipped with an 8X magnification, long eye relief telescopic sight with parallax adjustment. A 12X ballistic scope can also be attached.

The rifle has an effective range of 1,800 m (1,300 m for the 20 mm version),[3] while shots can be achieved even up to 2,000 m. The rifle is magazine fed, and reloaded through manual bolt action.

[edit] VariantsVidhwansak AMR is one of few firearms to support 3 calibers with quick interchangeability (without completely disassembling and reworking the weapon). The Vidhwansak can be easily converted between the three calibers - 12.7 mm, 14.5 mm and 20 mm, by replacing the barrel, bolt, magazine and scope, which takes about 1 minute in the field, without the need for any specialized tools.

SpecificationsThe following are current specifications of the Vidhwansak AMR:[3][9]

Ammunition 12.7x108mm 14.5x114mm 20x 82mm 
Weight 25 kg 29 kg 26 kg 
Overall Length 1.7 m 2.015 m 1.795 m 
Barrel 8 Grooved, 1.1 m length, Quick Change type 8 Grooved, 1.22 m Length, Quick Change type 8 Grooved, 1 m Length, Quick Change Type 
Pitch of Rifle 1: 390 mm 1 : 420 mm 1 : 560 mm 
Sights 8 X 42 power telescopic sight with parallax adjustment 
Muzzle Velocity 845 m/s 1,080 m/s 720 m/s 
Range 1,800 m 2,300 m 1,300 m 

Users India: Border Security Force (more than 400 in service).
http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...nIDoDg&usg=AFQjCNEK7GuMZ11AJteb6v0421mdBwzPrg
vidhwansak - Google Search


----------



## RescueRanger

sandy_3126 said:


> This is my long range marksmanship rifle:



Where is this range, and how far out is the target? Thumbs up BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## junaid1

* M82A1 M82A2 M82A3 (USA)*






Caliber: .50 BMG (12.7 x 99mm)
Operation: Short Recoil, Semi-Automatic
Overall Length: 1448 mm
Barrel Length: 737 mm
Feed Device: 10 Round Detachable Box Magazine
Sights: 10X Telescopic
Weight: 12.9 kg empty
Muzzle Velocity: 854 m/s (M33 Ball)
Max Effective Range: 1800 meters
Expected accuracy: 1.5 - 2.0 MOA or better



The Barrett Firearms company was founded by the Ronnie Barrett for a single purpose of building semi-automatic rifles chambered for powerful .50BMG ammunition, originally developed for and used in Browning M2HB heavy machine guns. Barrett began his work in early 1980s and first working rifles were available in 1982, hence the designation M82. Barrett continued to develop his rifle through 1980s, and developed improved M82A1 rifle by 1986. The first real success was the purchase of about 100 M82A1 rifles by the Sweden Army in 1989. Major success followed in 1990 - 1991, when US Military purchased numbers of the M82A1 during the operations Desert Shield and Desert Storm in Kuwait and Iraq. About 125 rifles were initially bought by US Marine Corps, orders from US Army and Air Force followed soon. The M82A1 isknown for US Military as the SASR - "Special Applications Scoped Rifle",and it was and still is used as an anti-materiel weapon and EOD (explosive ordnance disposal) tool. The long effective range along with high energy and availability of highly effective ammunition such as API and Raufoss M213 allows for effective operations against targets like radar cabins, trucks, parked aircrafts and soon. M82 also can be used to defeat enemy snipers or criminals from stand off range or when targets are behind the cover, but the anti-personnel work is not a major application for Barrett M82 (or any other .50BMG rifle, for that matter).

Further development led to the M82A2 bull-pup rifle (1987), which was designed to be fired from the shoulder, but did not succeed, and was soon dropped from production. The M82A2 was obviously designed as a cheap anti-helicopter weapon,suitable for use against highly mobile targets when fired from the shoulder. The latest derivative of the M82 family is the M82A1M rifle, adopted by USMC as the M82A3 SASR and bought in significant numbers. This rifle differs from M82A1 in that it have a full length Picatinny rail that allows a hugevariety of scopes and sighting devices to be mounted on the rifle. Other changes are addition of the rear monopod, slightly lightened mechanism and detachablebipod and muzzle brake. The Barrett M82 rifles were bought by various military and police countries from at least 30 countries, such as Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Greece,Italy, Mexico, Portugal, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Sweden, Turkey, UK, USA and others. The M82 also is widely used for civilian .50 caliber long range shooting competitions, being fired accurately out to 1000 yards (911 meters) and evenfurther.

As a side note I must point out that the Barrett M82A1 rifle was recently(2002) used as a platform for experimental OSW (Objective Sniper Weapon)prototype. The M82A1 rifle was fitted with shorter barrel of 25mm caliber, and fired low-velocity high explosive shells developed for 25mm OCSW automatic grenade launcher. The experimental OSW showed an increased effectiveness against various targets but the recoil was beyond the human limitations.

The M82 is a recoil operated, short barrel stroke, semi-automatic firearm.When gun is fired, barrel initially recoils for a short distance (about an inch- 25 mm) being securely locked by the rotating bolt. After the short travel a post on the bolt, engaged in the curved cam track in the receiver, turns bolt to unlock it from the barrel. As soon as the bolt unlocks, the accelerator arm strikes it back,transferring some part of the recoil energy of the barrel to the bolt to achieve the reliable cycling. Then barrel is stopped and the bolt continues back, to extract and eject a spent case. On its return stroke bolt strips the fresh cartridge from the box magazine and feeds it into the chamber and finally locks itself to the barrel. The striker also is cocked on the return stroke of the bolt. The gun is fed from the large detachable box magazines, that hold 10 rounds.

The receiver is made from two parts (upper and lower), stamped from sheet steel and connected by cross-pins. Heavy barrel is fluted to improve heat dissipation and save weight, and fitted with large and effective reactive muzzlebrake. On the earlier models the muzzle brakes were of round cross-section,latter M82 rifles are equipped with two chamber brakes of rectangular cross-section. M82A1 rifles are fitted with scope mount and a folding backup iron sights. M82 rifles are often equipped with Leupold M series 10X telescope sights. The M82A1M (USMC M82A3) rifles have long Picatinny accessory rail mounted on the top of the receiver, that can accept wide variety of scopes, day or night. Every M82 rifle is equipped with folding carrying handle and with a folding bipod (both are detachable on M82A3). M82A3 also fitted with the detachable rear monopod under the butt. The buttpad is fitted with soft recoil pad to further decrease the felt recoil. M82A1 and M82A3 rifles could be mounted on the M3 or M122 infantry tripods (originally intended for machine guns) or on vehicles using special Barrett soft-mount. M82A1 can be fitted with carry sling but according to those who carried it in the field, M82 is way too uncomfortable to be carried on sling due to excessive length and heavy weight. It is usually carried in special carry soft or hard case.

The M82A2 differed from M82A1 mostly in that the pistol grip along with trigger had been placed ahead of the magazine, and the buttpad has been placed below the receiver, just after the magazine. Additional forward grip was added below the receiver, and the scope mount has been moved forward too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Lee Enfield No.4 Rifle 





I noticed no one put the Lee Enfield No.4 rifle into this thread. I think it really deserves a mention as a historical sniper rifle. Even though the .308 was better then the .303, the No.4 was used extensively in sniper elements for many years within the common wealth.

Canadian Sniper with No.4 Mk1:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Since we are in WWII era of late, here is another integral WWII rifle, the Karbiner 98k:

Type	Bolt-action rifle

Designed	1935
Manufacturer	Mauser (augmented by several other makers)
Produced	1935&#8211;1945
Number built	14,643,260[2][3]
Variants	G40k
Specifications
Weight	3.7 kg (8.2 lb) - 4.1 kg (9.0 lb)
Length	1,110 mm (43.70 in)
Barrel length	600 mm (23.62 in)
Cartridge	7.92×57mm Mauser
Action	Bolt-action
Muzzle velocity	760 m/s (2,493 ft/s)
Effective range	500 m (550 yd) with iron sights
800+ m (875+ yd) with telescopic sight
Feed system	5-round stripper clip, internal magazine
Sights	Iron sights or telescopic sight.






*Now a rifle because which is associated with perhaps the most famous sniper in history, Vassily Zaytsev and his Mosin-Nagant:*

Type	Bolt-action rifle
Place of origin Russian Empire
Soviet Union

Designer	Captain Sergei Mosin, Léon Nagant.[1]
Designed	1891
Manufacturer	Tula, Izhevsk, Sestroryetsk, Manufacture Nationale d'Armes de Châtellerault, Remington, New England Westinghouse, many others
Produced	1891&#8211;present
Number built	approx 37,000,000 (Russia/Soviet Union)
Variants	see Variants
Specifications
Weight	4 kg (8.8 lb) (M91/30)
3.4 kg (7.5 lb) (M38)
4.1 kg (9.0 lb) (M44)
Length	1,232 mm (48.5 in) (M91/30)
1,013 mm (39.9 in) (carbines)
Barrel length	730 mm (29 in) (M91/30)
514 mm (20.2 in) (carbines)
Cartridge	7.62×54mmR
7.62×53mmR (Finnish variants only)
7.92×57mm Mauser (Polish variants)
Action	Bolt-action
Muzzle velocity	Light ball, ~ 865 m/s (2,838 ft/s) rifle
~ 800 m/s (2,625 ft/s) carbine.
Effective range	500 m (550 yards), 800+ m (with optics)
Feed system	5-round non-detachable magazine, loaded individually or with five-round stripper clips.
Sights	Rear: ladder, graduated from 100 m to 2,000 m (M91/30) and from 100 m to 2,000 m (M38 and M44); Front: hooded fixed post (drift adjustable)






Vassily's rifle:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

RescueRanger said:


> Where is this range, and how far out is the target? Thumbs up BTW.



thanks... This is at Angeles outdoor firing range forest in LA county... the range is max upto 600 yards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

sandy_3126 said:


> thanks... This is at Angeles outdoor firing range forest in LA county... the range is max upto 600 yards.



Very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

Well.....thank for sharing useful info.
I dont have much knowledge about snipers .....but would be interested to know the following :-

1. How do snipers train .
2. What factors are taken into account while using a sniping rifle ..e.g terrain, windspeed, humidity etc .


----------



## RescueRanger

*The Baker Rifle *




In service	1801&#8211;1837 (British Army)
Used by	United Kingdom and Coalition allies,
United States
Wars	Napoleonic Wars,
War of 1812,
American Indian Wars,
Texas Revolution

This rifle was made famous by British solider and marksman Thomas Plunkett who shot the retreating general's aids at a recorded distance of over 500 meters.



Babbar-Khalsa said:


> Well.....thank for sharing useful info.
> I dont have much knowledge about snipers .....but would be interested to know the following :-
> 
> 1. How do snipers train .
> 2. What factors are taken into account while using a sniping rifle ..e.g terrain, windspeed, humidity etc .



Youtube The Ultimate Sniper Major John L. Plaster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

nuclearpak said:


> *Dragunov sniper rifle:*
> 
> Place of origin Soviet Union
> Designer	Yevgeny Dragunov
> Designed	1958&#8211;1963
> Manufacturer	Izhmash, Ordnance Factories Organisation, Norinco
> 
> Weight	4.30 kg (9.48 lb) (with scope and unloaded magazine),4.68 kg (10.3 lb) (SVDS), 4.40 kg (9.7 lb) (SVU), 5.02 kg, (11.1 lb) (SWD-M)
> Length	1,225 mm (48.2 in) (SVD), 1,135 mm (44.7 in) stock extended / 815 mm (32.1 in) stock folded (SVDS), 900 mm (35.4 in) (SVU) ,1,125 mm (44.3 in) (SWD-M)
> Barrel length	620 mm (24.4 in) (SVD, SWD-M), 565 mm (22.2 in) (SVDS), 600 mm (23.6 in) (SVU)
> Cartridge	7.62×54mmR, 5.45×39mm (Assault Rifle variant)
> Action	Gas-operated, rotating bolt
> Muzzle velocity	830 m/s (2,723 ft/s) (SVD), 810 m/s (2,657.5 ft/s) (SVDS), 800 m/s (2,624.7 ft/s) (SVU)
> Effective range	800 m
> Maximum range	1,300 m with scope, 1,200 m with iron sights
> Feed system	10-round detachable box magazine
> Sights	PSO-1 telescopic sight and iron sights with an adjustable rear notch sight


 @nuclearpak Brilliant work on the sniper rifle info pool.... @Aeronaut is it possible to make this thread sticky.

Few things I would like to mention about the SVD and it's revolutionary design. 

Optics: PSO-1 optics were considered way ahead of it's time and it's initial variant even sported a rudimentary infrared sensor which was later removed from the scope. 

Side mounted optics brings a big advantage to the game, It can hold the zero even if the scope is removed and remounted. 

Dragunov SVD although might resemble like a streched AK 47, similarities end at looks. It's a completely different rifle. 

*Dragonuv clone: the PSL-54C, Romak III
*





Although the PSL looks exactly like the SVD it is actually closely developed from the RPK light machine gun. Although it looks very much like the SVD not a single part is interchangeble. Not even the magazine. The optics on this rifle is not the PSO-1 but the LPS 4x6° TIP2 telescopic sight made by IOR, but is quite similar to the PSO-1


*Other Clones*
*
Zastava M91*







*Zastava M76*






Chambered in 7.92 x 57mm Mauser 

Medved Hunting carbine





also chambered in 9x53mm caliber

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

A semi-auto sniper rifle is no sniper rifle at all. You can even snipe with a browning M2 but a real sniper rifle has to reach the maximum muzzle velocity that is available for it's caliber. Rifles like M14 EBR, PSG 1 or Dragunov can get useful for platoon-sized units to shoot at targets mostly within a range of 400 meters. 

CheyTac Intervention M200 here, is capable of much more:





It was designed with the special .408 CheyTac ammo of it's own which is effective in 2000 meters:
.408 Cheyenne Tactical - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Turkish Special Forces Command(ÖKK) have some of these. They are effective in 2 kilometers, it's all up to the soldier to percisely calculate the weather conditions and a few more parameters to hit the target within that range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Babbar-Khalsa said:


> Well.....thank for sharing useful info.
> I dont have much knowledge about snipers .....but would be interested to know the following :-
> 
> 1. How do snipers train .
> 2. What factors are taken into account while using a sniping rifle ..e.g terrain, windspeed, humidity etc .



You should go over the video Rescue Ranger provided, but to just provide a quick info, they take all things into account such as elevation, temp, range, humidity, speed of target, angles of all sorts of things, and if the range is very great, then even the Coriolis effect (or so I heard).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Some more PA/SSG snipers:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Different rounds compared with different thickness of BP glass (laminated):


----------



## Jango




----------



## A.Razzaq

PAK ARMY Snipers .









SSG Sniper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Warrior

Good article


----------



## Jango

*McMillan Tac-50*

Designed	1980s
Manufacturer	McMillan Brothers Rifle Co.
Produced	1980s&#8211;present
Variants	Tac-50 A1, Tac-50 A1-R2
Specifications
Weight	26.0 lb (11.8 kg)
Length	57.0 in (1,448 mm)
Barrel length	29.0 in (737 mm)
Cartridge	.50 BMG (12.7 x 99 mm)
Action	manually operated rotary bolt action
Muzzle velocity	805 m/s (2,641 ft/s)
Effective range	1,800 m (1,970 yd)
Feed system	5 round detachable box magazine
Sights	Customizable; 5-25x telescopic sight standard in Canadian Forces

The McMillan Tac-50 is a manually operated, rotary bolt action rifle. The large bolt has dual front locking lugs, and its body has spiral flutes to reduce weight. The heavy match-grade barrel, made by Lilja barrels, is also fluted to dissipate heat quickly and reduce overall weight and fitted with an effective muzzle brake to reduce recoil. The rifle is fed from detachable box magazines, holding 5 rounds each. The stock is made from fiberglass by McMillan Stocks, and is designed to be used from a bipod only. The buttstock is adjustable for length of pull with rubber spacers, and can be removed for compact storage. The rifle has no open sights and can be used with a variety of telescopic or night sights. *Rifles of the Tac-50 family are capable of outstanding accuracy and guaranteed to provide 0.5 MOA groups with match grade ammunition*







*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Desert Tactical Arms Stealth Recon Scout*

Weight	
10 lb (4.5 kg) (Covert)
11.5 lb (5.2 kg) (.243 Winchester)
11 lb (5.0 kg) (7.62x51 mm)
12 lb (5.4 kg) (.300 Winchester Short Magnum)
12.37 lb (5.6 kg) (.338 Lapua Magnum)
Length	
26 in (660.4 mm) (Covert)
33.5 in (850.9 mm) (.243 Winchester)
31.5 in (800.1 mm) (7.62x51 mm)
35.5 in (901.7 mm) (.300 Winchester Magnum)
37.5 in (952.5 mm) (.338 Lapua Magnum)
Barrel length	
16 in (406.4 mm) (Covert)
24 in (609.6 mm) (.243 Winchester)
22 in (558.8 mm) (7.62x51 mm)
26 in (660.4 mm) (.300 Winchester Magnum)
26 in (660.4 mm) (.338 Lapua Magnum)
Cartridge	
.243 Winchester
7.62x51 mm (.308 Winchester)
.300 Winchester Magnum
.338 Lapua Magnum
Action	Bolt-action
Feed system	
5-round detachable box magazine (.338 Lapua Magnum)
6-round detachable box magazine (.300 Winchester)
7-round detachable box magazine (.243 Winchester, .308 Winchester)
Sights	Telescopic sight

The Stealth Recon Scout is notably unusual in that it is one of the few rifles that has a bullpup bolt-action layout. This gives the rifle a relatively compact design; claimed to be 11 inches (280 mm) shorter than conventional sniper rifles.[1] Because of the bullpup layout, the magazine and bolt are behind the pistol grip, and therefore the operation is slightly different to most other conventional designs. This layout also shifts more weight to the rear of the rifle; the manufacturer claims that this creates a central balancing point.[2] The sling points are balanced with the centerline of the weapon to ensure it lies flat when slung. The rear support grip cheekrest is optimized with the height of the scope and eye alignment, removing the need for an adjustable cheekpiece. A raised, contoured buttpad helps to seat it more securely into the shooter's shoulder.

The Stealth Recon Scout was originally designed around the .338 Lapua Magnum cartridge, but is also available in three other calibers; .243 Winchester, .308 Winchester, and .300 Winchester Magnum (and now with .260 Remington and 6.5x47 Lapua) &#8212; all of which can be changed in a quick conversion. The rifle is guaranteed to have a standard 0.5 MOA (0.15 mrad) accuracy and uses a 1-6 lbs (4-27 N) adjustable match trigger











_Note: The actual conversion in a battlefield takes only a minute in the hands of a trained operator._


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

*XM-3*











Iron Brigade Armory, under contract to the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency [DARPA], developed and built the XM-3 to incorporate the best available technology into a sniper weapon system that addresses current operational concerns on size, weight, target detection, sound suppression, accuracy, range, day/night operations and the use of titanium. The XM-3 has established the baseline from which DARPA will identify investment areas where new technologies are needed to provide snipers and riflemen the greatest possible advantage on tomorrow's battlefield. 

Complete System List
XM-3 Sniper Rifle w/ Titanium Picatinny Rail and 
UNS Barrel Channel Mount 
Nightforce NXS 3.5-15x50 Day Optic Sight w/ Zero Stop Feature 
Nightforce .885 Ultra Light Scope Rings 
ANPVS-22 OSTI Universal Night Sight (UNS) with Soft Case 
Surefire FA762SS Suppressor 
Harris BRM-S Bipod w/ Pod-Loc 
Turner Saddlery AWS Sling (OD) w/ (1) QD Swivel (Bipod Attachment) 
Eagle Cheekpiece w/ Reverse Zippered Compartment 
TRGT Data/Record Book 
Dewey Cleaning Rod 
Dewey Bore Guide 
Allen 5/32 T-Wrench 
SK T30 T-Wrench 
Seekonk Torque Wrench 
Kobalt 1/2&#8221; Adapter 
Craftsman T30 Adapter 
Kleinendorst Bolt Disassembly Tool 
Maintenance Equipment Enclosed in Plastic Compartment 
Complete System Fitted Inside Hardigg Storm Case 
2007 Price List 

Individual Component Pricing : 

XM-3 Rifle System &#8211; Titanium* $8995.00 
Night Vision and Suppressor Capable 
Does Not Include Suppressor or Night Vision 
XM-3 Rifle System &#8211; Steel* $8295.00 
Night Vision and Suppressor Capable but not included
Does Not Include Suppressor or Night Vision 

XM-3 Rifle System &#8211; Titanium* w/ Suppressor Installed $10,495.00 
Night Vision Capable 
Does Not Include Night Vision Unit 

XM-3 Rifle System &#8211; Steel* w/ Suppressor Installed $9,795.00 
Night Vision Capable 
Does Not Include Night Vision Unit 

*Refers to Picatinny Rail and Recoil Lug Only 

Complete System Pricing (LE/MIL Only): 

Rifle, Scope, Suppressor, Universal Night Sight &#8211; Titanium * $18,995.00 
LE/MIL sales only due to Current Night Vision Restrictions 
Rifle, Scope, Suppressor, Universal Night Sight &#8211; Steel * $18,295.00 
LE/MIL sales only due to Current Night Vision Restrictions 



Complete System Pricing (Open To Individuals): 

Rifle, Scope, Suppressor, Bore Sighted Night Sight &#8211; Titanium* $17,995.00 
Open to Individual Sales w/ BNS Night Vision vs. UNS 
All NFA Rules Apply 
Rifle, Scope, Suppressor, Bore Sighted Night Sight &#8211; Steel* $17,295.00 
Open to Individual Sales w/ BNS Night Vision vs. UNS 
All NFA Rules Apply 

*Refers to Picatinny Rail and Recoil Lug Only 



XM-3 Specifications 

CALIBER : .308 Winchester / 7.62MM 
Chambered for Lake City 175 Gr. and/or Black Hills 175 Grain Match 
Barrel: 18.5&#8221; Hart 416R Stainless Steel (Mil-Gauged) 
Rifling : 1:10 RH Twist w/ 6 Grooves 
Magazine : Internal / Welded 5 Rd. Capacity Badger DM Trigger Guard Optional 
Muzzle velocity : 2530 FPS w/ Suppressor and Lake City 175 Gr. 
2450 FPS w/ Suppressor and Black Hills 175 Gr. 
Maximum effective range : 1000 yards 
Length 40.50&#8221; without suppressor
46.25&#8221; with suppressor 
Day Optic Sight : Nightforce NXS 3.5-15x50 Illuminated Mildot 
2lbs. 3oz (with rings) 
NIGHT VISION SIGHT: AN/PVS-22 Universal Night Sight (UNS) 
Combat Weight :
Complete with sling, 
bipod, ammunition 
Day operations: 16lbs 
Night operations: 18lbs 

XM-3 Component List 

Weapon Component Manufacturer 

Receiver- M700, Clip-Slotted by IBA, Stainless Steel Remington Arms 
Stock- McMillan A-6, 12.25&#8221;- 13.75&#8221; Adjustable LOP McMillan Stocks 
Barrel- 18.5&#8221; OAL, 416R Stainless Steel, Twist Rate 1:10&#8221; Hart Rifle Barrels 
UNS Mount- BCM22H 6061 Aluminum, Anodized IBA Inc. 
Trigger Guard- M4 Carbon Steel Badger Ordnance 
Sling Swivels- One Piece, Permanently Installed Wichita Arms 
Recoil Lug- Titanium @ 1.070&#8221; .313&#8221; Badger Ordnance 
Scope mount- Titanium Picatinny Rail, 20 MOA, Lugged IBA Inc. 
Scope Rings- .885 Ultra-lite, Aluminum / Titanium Nightforce Inc. 
Fire Control- M700 Trigger Re-Built by IBA Remington Arms 
Magazine- Internal W/ Modified Milled Follower Remington Arms 

http://www.deathfromafar.com/info/XM-3_070124.pdf

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Quite an expensive piece of kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

*Istiglal Anti-Material Rifle*

place of origin Azerbaijan

Weight	33.8 kg (74 lbs)[1]
Length	2256 mm (79.33 in)
Barrel length	1300 mm (51")
Cartridge	14.5x114mm, 12.7x108mm
Action	Recoil-operated, rotating bolt
Muzzle velocity	1,132 m/s (3,714 ft/s)
Effective range	(14.5x114mm)
3,000 m (9,843 ft) - 4,000 m (13,123 ft)+
Feed system	5-round detachable box magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Identify this one:





my hunting rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigzgvr4

how many of you know about this difference between the scopes 
Mil Class Part 5 SFP FFP Scopes and Mirage - YouTube


----------



## bigzgvr4

Choosing a Front Plane Scope or Second Focal Plane - YouTube
Difference at the where the reticle is Placed in the ffp or sfp FFP your traget hieght stays the same sfp Your target height changes and when you shoot you miss the target because of the bullet drop/elevation/windage/range estimation/moa when zoomed in cuz they are moa bassed


----------



## Jango

@bigzgvr4 i am going to merge this thread with the sniper rifle sticky, so that all data is pooled up and your work does not get wasted away.


----------



## bigzgvr4

does any one know what kind of Scope pakistan Armed forces use and the ATS guys use


----------



## bigzgvr4

never mind


----------



## Gentelman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Identify this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hunting rifle.



where do you belong gunny bunny??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gentelman said:


> where do you belong gunny bunny??



Heaven on earth hijacked by a few bastards............Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Heaven on earth hijacked by a few bastards............Baluchistan.



I mean all these guns are yours and are you fron some kind of terrorist organization....:rolleye:


----------



## Jango

*Tactical Operations - Tango 51*

Caliber:	7.62x51mm NATO (.308 Win.)
Action:	Remington M700, Accurized and blue-printed
Weight:	10.8 lbs (4.9kg)
Length:	44.3" (112.5cm)
Barrel:	Tac-Ops Match Grade, 18"-24" (457 - 609mm)
Threading for suppressor optional.
Chamber:	Match spec with .001 head space.
Stock:	McMillan Fiberglass (Sako Varmint), Aluminum pillar bedded.
Trigger Pull:	2.25 - 2.5 lb or to Spec.
Metal Finish:	Bridsong Green-T® and Black-T®
Accuracy:	Guaranteed .25 MOA


----------



## saumyasupratik

nuclearpak said:


> *SSG:*



These guys are French Snipers with PGM Hecate II and FR F2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

nuclearpak said:


> *Steyr SSG 69:*



That's a Accuracy International Arctic Warfare not a SSG 69.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfpack

Gentelman said:


> where do you belong gunny bunny??



Woh pehle waala from left side hai kya?bolt action waali?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

wolfpack said:


> Woh pehle waala from left side hai kya?bolt action waali?



Jungle Carbine... Rifle No. 5 Mk I....


----------



## untitled

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Identify this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hunting rifle.



A Mauser or its replica

Probably 8 mm (7.92)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

persona_non_grata said:


> A Mauser or its replica
> 
> Probably 8 mm (7.92)



Nope.. winchester... it was a gift from a frnd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Gun savvy guys please I need your help. There is intense heated discussion on all forums and twitter and other social media about the action of the Delhi police to shoot the bikers who were racing, stunting and then trying to escape.

The defense being put out by DP is that they were trying to shoot the tyres of the motorcycle that was escaping, and since the rider did a wheelie, the bullet hit the pillion in the back instead, causing his death. But people are saying even top level snipers with fancy rifles and scopes would find it hard to hit a target like the back tyre of a bike moving away at high speed, zig zagging and wheeling. 

Is it possible that a ordinary police Inspector with his service revolver could then make such a shot? Especially at 2 a.m. ? Do you think a trained sniper could take such a shot?


----------



## MilSpec

doppelganger said:


> Gun savvy guys please I need your help. There is intense heated discussion on all forums and twitter and other social media about the action of the Delhi police to shoot the bikers who were racing, stunting and then trying to escape.
> 
> The defense being put out by DP is that they were trying to shoot the tyres of the motorcycle that was escaping, and since the rider did a wheelie, the bullet hit the pillion in the back instead, causing his death. But people are saying even top level snipers with fancy rifles and scopes would find it hard to hit a target like the back tyre of a bike moving away at high speed, zig zagging and wheeling.
> 
> Is it possible that a ordinary police Inspector with his service revolver could then make such a shot? Especially at 2 a.m. ? Do you think a trained sniper could take such a shot?



NOPES! With a .38 special, the average grouping is 4" at 25 yards, and that too comes with years of experience with $hitty double action trigger, there is no way that guy would have been ever be able to shoot the extra thin tyres that Indian bikes have in the dark at any range beyond, 10-15 yards and if he misses at 10-15 yards by shooting the pillion rider, then that dude must not be allowed to posses a firearm for the rest of his life, cuz thats a really lousy shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Heaven on earth hijacked by a few bastards............Baluchistan.



weeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................
I Love Baloch dress and want one...........
and also theirs food.....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gentelman said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................
> I Love Baloch dress and want one...........
> and also theirs food.....



Kabhi milou na.... "khusbo" laga k...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

sandy_3126 said:


> NOPES! With a .38 special, the average grouping is 4" at 25 yards, and that too comes with years of experience with $hitty double action trigger, there is no way that guy would have been ever be able to shoot the extra thin tyres that Indian bikes have in the dark at any range beyond, 10-15 yards and if he misses at 10-15 yards by shooting the pillion rider, then that dude must not be allowed to posses a firearm for the rest of his life, cuz thats a really lousy shot!



Thanks bhai that was really helpful. The details are still to come in. But most of us who have experienced Delhi Police know what must have actually happened.


----------



## Gentelman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Kabhi milou na.... "khusbo" laga k...



July main Kushboo??
I am in south Punjab dear kbi idher aao to ota challey kitni kushboo hoti hai idher June July main


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gentelman said:


> July main Kushboo??
> I am in south Punjab dear kbi idher aao to ota challey kitni kushboo hoti hai idher June July main



Ive lived in multan n bahawalpur for several years..


----------



## Sniper_Lycan

Waoo .. informative .. because I am very new to the military stuffs..


----------



## humayounkhatri

i like sniper-rifles becuase in 1 fire man killed


----------



## fahad196

i very very like it Pakistan Pak foj


----------



## Doritos11

*FN SCAR MK 20*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope.. winchester... it was a gift from a frnd.



Why do you have extra high scope mounts? do you get any cheek weld or do you use cheek risers?


----------



## Anubis

@sandy_3126 what's the difference between a M24 and a Ruger American or a Remington 700(that can fire .308)...Any rifle that can fire a .308 can also fire a 7.62 Nato..right??If so why does the M24 have a price tag of 3000$ where as the other are around 500-700.They are all bolt action...same cartridge...almost the same range...so why is M24 considered a sniper and others are considered as hunting rifle??


----------



## MilSpec

RiasatKhan said:


> @sandy_3126 what's the difference between a M24 and a Ruger American or a Remington 700(that can fire .308)...Any rifle that can fire a .308 can also fire a 7.62 Nato..right??If so why does the M24 have a price tag of 3000$ where as the other are around 500-700.They are all bolt action...same cartridge...almost the same range...so why is M24 considered a sniper and others are considered as hunting rifle??




M24 is based on the remington 700 bolt action rifle, the M24 system however consists of the leopold 10x 42 fixed power scope which itself will cost around 1200 bucks. Apart from that the barrel on the M24 is more advanced, the groves cut on the system causes lesser bullet deformation, there are other things like the rifling is cut at 65 degrees compared to 90 degrees on a std rifleing, the barrel material is stronger and heavier. If you have ever been hunting in US you will know the time the rifle spends on your back, a heavy rifle makes the process of wandering in a forest nightmarish hence most hunting barrels are light weight barrels which make for less accurate systems on consistent use due to barrel deformation due to heat. Also thee action of the M24 differs from the remington 700, due to a different reason as the earlier deign was supposed to use a 30.06 cartridge, but nevertheless, M24 is a long action bolt. Then there is the free floating of the barrel and precision stock used on the m24 which adds to the cost. 
In short barrel material, barrel configuration, rifling geometry, scope, action, and the stock, are all upgraded in the M24 to give additional accuracy, thus the bump in the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

RiasatKhan:

The new XM2010/M24E1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

sandy_3126 said:


> RiasatKhan:
> 
> The new XM2010/M24E1



The magazine is a really good idea...also the cheek weld....folding stock.....design looks lighter than the classic M24....god knows how much this one's gonna cost!


----------



## Hammad Bin majid

The M82 is a recoil-operated, semi-automatic anti-materiel rifle developed by the American Barrett Firearms Manufacturing company. A heavy SASR (Special Application Scoped Rifle), it is used by many units and armies around the world. It is also called the "Light Fifty" for its .50 BMG (12.7×99mm NATO) chambering. The weapon is found in two variants, the original M82A1 (and A3) and the bullpup M82A2. The M82A2 is no longer manufactured, though the XM500 can be seen as its successor.
Contents

1 Overview
2 M82 to M107
2.1 Barrett M107CQ
2.2 Barrett M107A1
3 Technical description
4 Users
5 U.S. designation summary
6 Specifications
6.1 M82A1
6.2 M82A2
6.3 M107
6.4 XM500
7 See also
8 References
9 External links

Overview
The original Barrett M82

Barrett Firearms Manufacturing was founded by Ronnie Barrett for the sole purpose of building semi-automatic rifles chambered for the powerful 12.7×99mm NATO (.50 BMG) ammunition, originally developed for and used in M2 Browning machine guns. Barrett began his work in the early 1980s and the first working rifles were available in 1982, hence the designation M82. Barrett designed every single part of the weapon personally and then went on to market the weapon and mass-produce it out of his own pocket. He continued to develop his rifle through the 1980s, and developed the improved M82A1 rifle by 1986.
M82A1 used by the 60th Ordnance Detachment during Operation Desert Shield.

The first conventional military success was the sale of about 100 M82A1 rifles to the Swedish Army in 1989. Major success followed in 1990, when the United States armed forces purchased significant numbers of the M82A1 during operations Desert Shield and Desert Storm in Kuwait and Iraq. About 125 rifles were initially bought by the United States Marine Corps, and orders from the Army and Air Force soon followed. The M82A1 is known by the US military as the SASR&#8212;"Special Applications Scoped Rifle", and it was and still is used as an anti-materiel rifle and explosive ordnance disposal (EOD) tool. The long effective range, over 1,800 metres (5,900 ft) (1.1 miles), along with high energy and availability of highly effective ammunition such as API and Raufoss Mk 211, allows for effective operations against targets like radar cabins, trucks, parked aircraft and the like. The M82 can also be used to defeat human targets from standoff range or against targets behind cover.[citation needed] However, anti-personnel use is not a major application for the M82 (or any other .50 BMG rifle, for that matter[citation needed]). There is a widespread misconception that a number of treaties have banned use of the .50 BMG against human targets. However, the U.S. Army Judge Advocate General's office has issued a legal opinion that the .50 BMG and even the Raufoss Mk 211 round are legal for use against enemy personnel.[citation needed]
M82A2 Rifle with a Leupold Mark 4 Scope

Further development led to the M82A2 bullpup rifle in 1987, which was a reduced-recoil design to be fired from the shoulder. It failed to make an impression on the world firearms market, and was soon dropped from production. However, in 2006, Barrett completed development of the XM500, which has a bullpup configuration similar to the M82A2.

The latest derivative of the M82 family is the M82A1M rifle, adopted by U.S. Marine Corps as the M82A3 SASR and bought in large numbers. This rifle differs from M82A1 in that it has a full length Picatinny rail that allows a wide variety of scopes and sighting devices to be mounted on the rifle. Other changes are the addition of a rear monopod, slightly lightened mechanism, and detachable bipod and muzzle brake.

Another variant of the original weapon is the M82A1A Special Application Scoped Rifle, an almost identical model but specifically designed to fire the Raufoss Mk 211 Mod 0 round, a type of API (Armour Piercing Incendiary) ammunition.

Barrett M82 rifles were bought by various military and police forces from at least 30 countries, such as Belgium, Chile, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Italy, Jamaica, Mexico, the Netherlands,[2] Norway, the Philippines, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Sweden, Turkey, the United Kingdom, the United States, and others. The M82 also is widely used for civilian .50 caliber long range shooting competitions, being fired accurately out to 3,000 feet (910 m) and even farther.

The United States Coast Guard's Helicopter Interdiction Tactical Squadron and Law Enforcement Detachments use versions of the Barrett M107 to disable the engines of go-fast boats carrying illegal drugs. Barrett M82 rifles have also attracted attention from civilian law enforcement agencies; they have been adopted by the New York City Police Department as well as the Pittsburgh Police. If it becomes necessary to immobilize a vehicle, a .50 BMG round in the engine block will shut it down quickly. If it is necessary to breach barriers, a .50 BMG round will penetrate most commercial brick walls and concrete blocks.

According to the documentary The Brooklyn Connection, M82s smuggled into Kosovo by sympathizers in the United States quickly became popular long range sniper rifles in the Kosovo Liberation Army. In Northern Ireland during the 1990s, the South Armagh Brigade of the Provisional Irish Republican Army (IRA) used Barrett rifles against the British Army and the Royal Ulster Constabulary police.[3]

The Barrett M82A1 rifle was used in 2002 as a platform for the experimental OSW (Objective Sniper Weapon) prototype. This weapon was fitted with a shorter barrel of 25 mm caliber, and fired high-explosive shells developed for the 25×59 mm OCSW (Objective Crew Served Weapon) automatic grenade launcher. The experimental OSW showed an increased effectiveness against various targets, but the recoil was beyond human limitations. This weapon, also known as the Barrett "Payload Rifle", has now been designated the XM109.
M82 to M107
M107, almost identical to the M82A1M/A3.
A U.S. Navy EOD Commander fires an M107 in Afghanistan.

The XM107 was originally intended to be a bolt-action sniper rifle, and it was selected by the U.S. Army in a competition between such weapons. However, the decision was made that the U.S. Army did not, in fact, require such a weapon. The rifle originally selected under the trials to be the XM107 was the Barrett M95.

Then the Army decided on the Barrett M82, a semi-automatic rifle. In summer 2002, the M82 finally emerged from its Army trial phase and was approved for "full materiel release", meaning it was officially adopted as the Long Range Sniper Rifle, Caliber .50, M107. The M107 uses a Leupold 4.5&#8211;14×50 Mark 4 scope.
Sgt. Jeremy Rutledge provides over watch during a high level meeting. (Baghdad, Iraq)

The Barrett M107 is a .50 caliber, shoulder fired, semi-automatic sniper rifle. Like its predecessors the rifle is said to have manageable recoil for a weapon of its size owing to the barrel assembly that itself absorbs force, moving inward toward the receiver against large springs with every shot. Additionally the weapon's weight and large muzzle brake also assist in recoil reduction. Various changes were made to the original M82A1 to create the M107, with new features such as a lengthened accessory rail, rear grip, and monopod socket. Barrett has recently been tasked with developing a lightweight version of the M107 under the "Anti-Materiel Sniper Rifle Congressional Program", and has already come up with a scheme to build important component parts such as the receiver frame and muzzle brake out of lighter weight materials.

The Barrett M107, like previous members of the M82 line, is also referred to as the Barrett "Light Fifty." The designation has in many instances supplanted earlier ones, with the M107 being voted one of 2005's Top 10 Military Inventions by the U.S. Army.[4]
Barrett M107CQ

A commercial development of the "new" M107, the M107CQ is specifically designed where the firepower of a .50 caliber rifle is required, but the bulk of the M82/M107 series prevents the weapon from being used. The M107CQ is 9" shorter in overall length (all in the barrel) and 5 pounds lighter than the M107. According to the manufacturer, the M107CQ is suitable for use in helicopters, force protection watercraft, tactical scout land vehicles, and as an urban soldier's combat multiplier for close quarter battles.[5]
Barrett M107A1

In October 2010, Barrett unofficially reported production of the M107 had ceased; and in January 2011 the company announced that its successor, the M107A1 was available for commercial release. Significant enhancements include a reduction in weight of 5 pounds, a new cylindrical titanium muzzle brake and titanium barrel key/recoil buffer system which allows the weapon to operate with a Barrett-designed suppressor, and other functional modifications that increase durability and operator utility.[6]
Technical description
A U.S. Army sniper using an M107.
Demonstration of an M82 during a training course at Hurlburt Field, Florida.
A USMC Scout Sniper with an M82A3.
A U.S. Coast Guard TACLET marksman uses an M107 for airborne use of force.

The M82 is a short recoil semi-automatic firearm. When the gun is fired, the barrel initially recoils for a short distance (about 1 in or 25 mm), being securely locked by the rotating bolt. After the short travel, a post on the bolt engaged in the curved cam track in the receiver turns the bolt to unlock it from the barrel. As soon as the bolt unlocks, the accelerator arm strikes it back, transferring part of the recoil energy of the barrel to the bolt to achieve reliable cycling. Then the barrel is stopped and the bolt continues back, to extract and eject a spent case. On its return stroke, the bolt strips the fresh cartridge from the box magazine and feeds it into the chamber and finally locks itself to the barrel. The striker is also cocked on the return stroke of the bolt. The gun is fed from a large detachable box magazine holding up to 10 rounds, although a rare 12 round magazine was developed for use during Operation Desert Storm in 1991.

The receiver is made from two parts (upper and lower), stamped from sheet steel and connected by cross-pins. The heavy barrel is fluted to improve heat dissipation and save weight, and fitted with a large and effective reactive muzzle brake. On the earlier models the muzzle brakes had a round cross-section; later M82 rifles are equipped with two-chamber brakes of rectangular cross-section.

M82A1 rifles are fitted with scope mount and folding backup iron sights, should the glass scope break. The U.S. military M82 rifles are often equipped with Leupold Mark 4 telescopic sights. The M82A1M (USMC M82A3) rifles have long Picatinny accessory rails mounted and US Optics telescopic sights. Every M82 rifle is equipped with a folding carrying handle and a folding bipod (both are detachable on the M82A3). The M82A3 is also fitted with a detachable rear monopod under the butt. The buttpad is fitted with a soft recoil pad to further decrease the felt recoil. M82A1 and M82A3 rifles could be mounted on the M3 or M122 infantry tripods (originally intended for machine guns) or on vehicles using the special Barrett soft-mount. The M82A1 can be fitted with a carry sling but according to those who carried it in the field, the M82 is too uncomfortable to be carried on a sling due to its excessive length and heavy weight. It is usually carried in a special carry soft or hard case.

The M82A2 differed from M82A1 mostly in its configuration&#8212;that the pistol grip along with trigger had been placed ahead of the magazine, and the buttpad has been placed below the receiver, just after the magazine. An additional forward grip was added below the receiver, and the scope mount has been moved forward too.

The maximum effective range of the M107 is 2,000 yards (1,829m). The maximum range of this weapon (specifically the M107 variant) is 7,450 yards (4,000m), which is the distance quoted in the owner's manual that should be allowed downrange for bullet travel. Fifty caliber (and larger) rounds have the potential to travel great distances if fired in an artillery-like fashion, necessitating the observance of large safety margins when firing on a range.
Users
German Army M107 (designated G82) with Zeiss 6&#8211;24×72 scope.[7]
An M82A1 of the Israel Defense Forces.
Mexican Army Special Forces with the Barrett M82.

Australia: Special Operations Command in Afghanistan.[8]
Austria: Used by Austrian Army SF Jagdkommando.[9]
Bahrain[10]
Belgium[10]
Bhutan[10]
Botswana[10]
Brazil[10]
Chile[10]
Czech Republic[10][11]
Denmark[10]
Finland[10]
France[10]
Georgia: Used by Georgian Armed Forces and Georgian special forces.[12][13]
Germany: The M107 is used and designated G82 in the German Army.[14]
Greece[10]
India: The M107 is used by Mumbai Police Force One Commandos.[15]
Ireland: Used by the Provisional IRA during 'The Troubles'.[16]
Israel: Used by the IDF Combat Engineering Corps.[17]
Italy[10]
Jordan[10][18]
Kuwait[10]
Lebanon[19]
Lithuania: Lithuanian Armed Forces.[20]
Malaysia: Used by the Malaysian Special Operations Force.[21]
Mexico[10]
Netherlands[10]

Norwegian M82 (foreground) in a long range fire fight in Afghanistan.

Norway[10]
Oman[10]
Philippines[10]
Poland: Used by the GROM special forces.[22]
Portugal[10]
Qatar[10]
Saudi Arabia[10]
Serbia: Used by PTJ special police unit.[citation needed]
Singapore[10]
Spain[10]
Sweden: Used as Ag 90 C.[10]
Thailand: Used by Royal Thai Navy SEALs.[citation needed]
Tunisia: Used by Unité Spéciale Garde Nationale (USGN) and Groupe des Forces Spéciales (GFS).[citation needed]
Turkey[10]
Pakistan: Used by the Pakistan Army.[23]
Republic of China[citation needed]
United Arab Emirates[10]
United Kingdom[10]
United States[10]

U.S. designation summary

M82: 12.7×99mm Barrett M82 semi-automatic rifle.
M82A1: 12.7×99mm Barrett M82A1 semi-automatic rifle. Improved variant including redesigned muzzle brake.
M82A1A: 12.7×99mm Barrett M82A1 semi-automatic rifle variant. Optimized for use with the Mk 211 Mod 0 .50 caliber round.
M82A1M: 12.7×99mm Barrett M82A1 semi-automatic rifle variant. Improved variant including lengthened accessory rail. Includes rear grip and monopod socket.
M82A2: 12.7×99mm Barrett M82A2 semi-automatic rifle. Shoulder-mounted.
M82A3: 12.7×99mm Barrett M82A3 semi-automatic rifle. New production rifles built to M82A1M specifications, featuring lengthened accessory rail which is usually, but not always, raised higher up than the M82A1M/M107. Unlike the M82A1M/M107, it does not include rear grip and monopod socket.
XM107/M107: Initially used to designate 12.7×99mm Barrett M95 bolt-action rifle. Designation changed to apply to a product improved M82A1M variant. Includes lengthened accessory rail, rear grip, and monopod socket.
M107A1: 12.7×99mm Barrett M107A1 semi-automatic rifle. Improved variant of M107/M82. Features stronger construction with a 4 lb reduction in overall weight. Includes a retractable monopod, redesigned stock, thermal-guard cheek-piece, and a four-port muzzle brake designed for use with a sound/flash suppressor.

Specifications
M82A1

Caliber: .50 BMG (12.7×99mm) and .416 Barrett (10.6×83mm)[24]
Operation: short recoil, semi-automatic
Overall length: 57 inches (145 cm) w/ 29 inch (73.7 cm) barrel or 48 inches (122 cm) w/ 20 inch (50.8 cm) barrel
Barrel length: 508 millimetres (20.0 in) or 737 mm (29.0 in)
Feed device: 10-round detachable box magazine
Sights: Flip up, optics vary by user preference
Weight: 30.9 lb (14.0 kg) w/ 29 inch (73.7 cm) barrel or 29.7 lb (13.5 kg) w/ 20 inch (50.8 cm) barrel
Muzzle velocity with 660 grain, 42.8 g projectile: 853 m/s (2,800 ft/s) with 400 grain, 26.0 g solid brass projectile: 990 m/s (3,200 ft/s)
Effective range: 1,800 m (5,900 ft)
Maximum Range: 6,812 m (7,450 yd)[25]
Expected accuracy: Sub-MOA with match ammo
Unit replacement cost: $8,900 US

M82A2

Caliber: .50 BMG (12.7×99mm)
Length: 1,409 mm (55.5 in)
Barrel length: 737 mm (29.0 in)
Weight (unloaded): 14.75 kg (32.5 lb)
Effective range on equipment-sized targets: 2,000 m (6,600 ft)
Muzzle velocity: 900 m/s (3,000 ft/s)
Magazine capacity: 10 rounds
Unit replacement cost: $6,000
Status: Prototype seeing combat in Iraq

M107

Caliber: .50 BMG (12.7x99 mm)
Length: 1,448 mm (57.0 in)
Barrel length: 737 mm (29.0 in)
Weight (unloaded w/ scope): 12.9 kg (28.4 lb)
Magazine capacity: 10 rounds
Weight of magazine: 1.87 kg (4.1 lb)
Accuracy: 3 Minutes of Arc (MOA)
Muzzle velocity: 853 m/s (2,800 ft/s)
Effective Range: 1,829 m (2,000 yd)[25]
Maximum Range: 6,812 m (7,450 yd)[25]

XM500
Main article: Barrett XM500

Caliber: .50 BMG (12.7×99mm)
Length: 1,168 millimetres (46.0 in)
Operation: gas operated, semi-automatic
Barrel: 447 millimetres (17.6 in)
Weight: 11.8 kg (26.0 lb)
Feed device: 10-round detachable box magazine

An anti-materiel rifle (AM) (sometimes called anti-material rifle) is a rifle that is designed for use against military equipment (materiel), rather than against other combatants ("anti-personnel").

The offensive use of anti-materiel rifles or Special Application Sniper Rifles (SASR) is termed Hard Target Interdiction (HTI) by the United States military.[1]

Anti-materiel rifles are similar in form and appearance to modern sniper rifles and can often serve in that role, though they are usually chambered for cartridges more powerful than are normally required for killing a human and can operate at a greater range. In general, anti-materiel rifles are chambered for 12.7×99mm NATO (.50 BMG), 12.7×108mm Russian, 14.5×114mm Russian, and 20mm cartridges. The large cartridges are required to be able to fire projectiles containing usable payloads, such as explosives, armor-piercing cores, incendiaries, or combinations of these, as found in the Raufoss Mk 211 projectile.

Due to the considerable size and weight of anti-materiel rifles and other support equipment, sniper cells operating in 2- or 3-man or larger teams have become a necessity. The recoil produced by the employed cartridges dictates that these rifles are designed to be fired from the prone position. Bipods and monopods and muzzle brakes are used as accessories to employ these rifles as comfortably and accurately as possible. Firing several 12.7×99mm NATO, 12.7×108mm Russian, or larger calibers from the (unsupported) standing position or in a kneeling position would be very uncomfortable for the operator.

The origins of the anti-materiel rifle go back to the First World War, during which the first anti-tank rifles appeared. While modern tanks and most other armored vehicles are too well protected to be affected by anti-materiel rifles, the guns are still effective for attacking unarmored or lightly armored vehicles. They can also be used against stationed enemy aircraft, small watercraft, communications equipment, radar equipment, crew served weapons and similar targets. Their value is in being able to precisely target and disable enemy assets from long range for a relatively low cost.

Anti-materiel rifles can also be used in non-offensive roles for safely destroying unexploded ordnance.

The Steyr HS .50 is a .50 BMG single-shot anti-materiel sniper rifle manufactured by Steyr Mannlicher.
Contents

1 Design and features
2 Variants
2.1 HS .460
2.2 HS .50 M1
3 Controversy
4 Users
5 See also
6 References
7 External links

Design and features

The Steyr HS .50 is a single-shot bolt action rifle. It has a built-in magazine (on the right side of the gun) so each round has to be loaded directly into the ejection port and is pushed into the chamber by the bolt. The fluted barrel is cold hammer forged and provides excellent accuracy at an effective range up to 1500 m. It has an adjustable bi-pod, a highly efficient muzzle brake which reduces recoil substantially to increase shooting comfort and a Picatinny rail for installation of various optics.

However due to customer demand, a recent change to the HS .50 has included a 5 round detachable magazine that can be inserted on the left hand side of the rifle much similar to the Denel NTW-20
Variants
HS .460

The rifle is also available in the proprietary .460 Steyr round, developed for markets where ownership of the .50 BMG by private citizens is banned, but .46 rounds are not, such as California. The .460 caliber version is known as the HS .460.
HS .50 M1

The HS .50 M1 is an evolution of the HS .50. The biggest differences are it is magazine fed from a 5 round magazine feeding horizontally left from the receiver, has a longer top Picatinny rail with more Picatinny rails on the side, an adjustable cheekpiece, a newly designed fixable bipod and a monopod at the buttstock.
Controversy

The rifle made headlines when Steyr sold up to 800 rifles to Iran in 2005. There was a large amount of concern in the United States, United Kingdom, and to a lesser extent, other European countries that the rifles would find their way into Iraq and be used against the Iraqi Army or Coalition forces. Nevertheless, the sale was approved by the Austrian government in November 2004, citing Iran's declared intention to deploy the weapon with anti-terror and counter-drug units.

In February 2007, The Daily Telegraph reported that American sources claimed to have recovered more than 100 of the rifles from Iraqi insurgents. Within 45 days of the delivery of the rifles to Iran, an American soldier was allegedly killed by one of the weapons.[1]

However, according to Steyr CEO Franz Holzschuh, Steyr has not been contacted to compare serial numbers and verify if the weapons in question really were part of the Iranian shipment.[2] According to Steyr, patents for the HS .50 ran out years ago, and fraudulent copies are produced in several countries.[3] The Daily Telegraph admitted in April 2007 that it was not able to verify the story.

U.S. Central Command later announced that no Austrian rifle had been found in Iraq, as reported by the Austrian newspaper Wiener Zeitung (Eng: Vienna Times)[4][dead link] on March 29 2007.

The McMillan Tac-50 sniper rifle is produced in Phoenix, Arizona in the United States by the McMillan Brothers Rifle Company. This long-range anti-materiel/anti-personnel weapon is based on previous designs from the same company, which first appeared during the late 1980s. McMillan makes several versions of .50 caliber rifles, based on the same proprietary action, for military, law enforcement and civilian use.

The Tac-50 is a military and law enforcement weapon, which, designated as the C15, is the standard Long Range Sniper Weapon (LRSW) of the Canadian Forces since 2000. Rifles of the Tac-50 family are capable of outstanding accuracy and guaranteed to provide 0.5 MOA groups with match grade ammunition.[2]
Contents

1 Design details
2 Variants
2.1 Tac-50 A1
2.2 Tac-50 A1-R2
3 Deployment
4 Users
5 See also
6 References
7 External links

Design details

The McMillan Tac-50 is a manually operated, rotary bolt action rifle. The large bolt has dual front locking lugs, and its body has spiral flutes to reduce weight. The heavy match-grade barrel, made by Lilja barrels, is also fluted to dissipate heat quickly and reduce overall weight and fitted with an effective muzzle brake to reduce recoil. The rifle is fed from detachable box magazines, holding 5 rounds each. The stock is made from fiberglass by McMillan Stocks, and is designed to be used from a bipod only. The buttstock is adjustable for length of pull with rubber spacers, and can be removed for compact storage. The rifle has no open sights and can be used with a variety of telescopic or night sights.

In Canadian service, the standard telescopic sight was the McMillan endorsed Leupold Mark 4-16x40mm LR/T M1 Riflescope optical sight that has now been replaced by the Schmidt & Bender 5-25x56 PMII telescopic sight[citation needed]. McMillan also endorses the Nightforce NXS 8&#8211;32x56 Mil-*** telescopic sight for the Tac-50.
Variants
Tac-50 A1

In 2012 the Tac-50 A1 variant was introduced. The TAC-50 A1 features a new take-down fiberglass stock with a forend that is 5 in (127 mm) longer compared to the Tac-50 stock. This moves the balance point for the bipod forward. The stock includes an integral cheekpiece and a monopod on the buttstock with an option for vertical adjustment. The stock incorporates a smaller pistol grip to fit a wider range of hand shapes, with and without gloves. The magazine release lever was repositioned ahead of the trigger bow to make the system easier to operate with gloved hands. For the A1 variant a new lighter bipod with legs that adjust vertically, as well as forward and rearward to fine tune the rifle for elevation was also developed. [3]
Tac-50 A1-R2

The Tac-50 A1-R2 variant was introduced in 2012 alongside the Tac-50 A1 variant. The A1-R2 variant is basically a Tac-50 A1 rifle system with a hydraulic recoil mitigation system (a proprietary hydraulic piston in the buttstock) added to reduce the considerable amount of free recoil the .50 BMG chambering generates and hence increase user comfort.[4]
Deployment

Two Canadian snipers of the same Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI) regiment sniper team made at the time the longest recorded sniper kills in history with this weapon in Afghanistan, during Operation Anaconda, in the Shah-i-Kot Valley. On a March afternoon in 2002, Master Corporal Arron Perry killed an enemy combatant from 2,310 meters (2,526 yd/1.435 miles) and Corporal Rob Furlong killed an enemy combatant from 2,430 meters (2,657 yd/1.509 miles) with 750 grain Hornady A-MAX very-low-drag bullets.[5][6] These were the longest recorded kills by snipers in combat, surpassing the mark of 2,286 meters (2,500 yd/1.420 miles) set by U.S. Marine Gunnery Sergeant Carlos Hathcock during the Vietnam War.[1][7][8] The five-man Canadian sniper team &#8212; MCpl Graham Ragsdale (Team Commander), MCpl Tim McMeekin, MCpl Arron Perry, Cpl Dennis Eason, and Cpl Rob Furlong &#8212; killed over 20 enemy combatants, and each of the five was nominated for the United States Armed Forces Bronze Star Medal.

These records were later broken in November 2009 by British Army Corporal of Horse Craig Harrison from the Household Cavalry. Harrison struck two Taliban machine gunners in a consecutive double kill south of Musa Qala in Helmand Province in Afghanistan, at a range of 2,475 m (2,707 yd/1.538 mi), using a .338 Lapua Magnum chambered British-made L115A3 Long Range Rifle.


----------



## shumailatariq

i like it Osam!!!!!!!!! its very good pics i like


----------



## vostok

The 12.7 x 55 mm "VKS" silenced sniper rifle ("Выхлоп") (Vyhlop - exhaust)
using by FSB Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocket science

thank you sir. it was quite interesting and impresive


----------



## vostok

Concern "Kalashnikov" has developed a new sniper rifle SV-338, designed to equip the Russian armed forces.




"At the moment the corresponding application is filed, and work is underway to prepare permits for export of these weapons," - said director general adviser Kirisenko concern. "SV-338 will be in demand by the Russian armed forces and special units," - said the expert.
Sniper rifle SV-338 is an army version of sporting rifle "Record-338." Weapons equipped with the sliding bolt. Selected caliber - .338 "Lapua Magnum» / Lapua Magnum / - allows confidently hit with high accuracy at a distance of 1 km or more goals, protected by means of body armor. Shop NE-338 is targeted for 5 rounds. The weapon has a mount for optical sights standard "Picatinny» / Picatinny /, that allows the use of both domestic and foreign models. The rifle has an adjustable buttstock with an integrated focus. Muzzle Brake compensator can significantly reduce returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

I'm more of an old-school type:

love this baby tho. i fired these many a time. Need to buy one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'm more of an old-school type:
> 
> love this baby tho. i fired these many a time. Need to buy one.



I have one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Beautiful! 

How much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

More sniper rifles coming our way from the US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> How much?


I got it three years ago for 79 bucks in calif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

sandy_3126 said:


> I got it three years ago for 79 bucks in calif



That cheap!? My goodness. lol. That's what i pay to fill up my Toyota 4Runner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That cheap!? My goodness. lol. That's what i pay to fill up my Toyota 4Runner.


Now they cost like $140 or something. 
A few years ago they were $100.

Still damn cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That cheap!? My goodness. lol. That's what i pay to fill up my Toyota 4Runner.



yupp



Kaan said:


> Now they cost like $140 or something.
> A few years ago they were $100.
> 
> Still damn cheap


there was promotion going on back then, I was in the store to buy a AK and a moss 500, I regret the fact that i should have picked up two of em.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> How much?


Actually now that you have reminded me of my SKS refinish, I should be doing a Mosin refinish. I will probably start this weekend and post pics when finished. 

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Kaan said:


> Now they cost like $140 or something.
> A few years ago they were $100.



You know what's pretty funny , the shooting club that I am member of has a lot of WWII enthusiasts. During Memorial day weekend we had a gun exhibition , a lot of vets were there and i had the pleasure of meeting the father of my one friend who i regularly shoot with. His dad was a WWII vet in the Pacific Theater and showed me an Arisaka Type 99 he kept as a souvenir. Type 99s were the most widely distributed throughout the Imperial Japanese Army and standard issue for Imperial soldiers. What was amazing about the one he had -- was how he kept it polished and even made great lengths to preserve the bayonet that came with it. 

I was able to hold it with its bayonet on. Beautiful machine. 

My friend's dad said to me, "You know how its pretty funny how i'm talking to you about this. Face to face. There was a time when our people considered each other enemies and fought each other to the death." 

I smiled when he said that. He was right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> You know what's pretty funny , the shooting club that I am member of has a lot of WWII enthusiasts. During Memorial day weekend we had a gun exhibition , a lot of vets were there and i had the pleasure of meeting the father of my one friend who i regularly shoot with. His dad was a WWII vet in the Pacific Theater and showed me an Arisaka Type 99 he kept as a souvenir. Type 99s were the most widely distributed throughout the Imperial Japanese Army and standard issue for Imperial soldiers. What was amazing about the one he had -- was how he kept it polished and even made great lengths to preserve the bayonet that came with it.
> 
> I was able to hold it with its bayonet on. Beautiful machine.
> 
> My friend's dad said to me, "You know how its pretty funny how i'm talking to you about this. Face to face. There was a time when our people considered each other enemies and fought each other to the death."
> 
> I smiled when he said that. He was right.


The type 99 had a lot of the cool gizmos early on. Anti aircraft sights, dust cover, etc.

I never saw a nice on though unfortunately. Only the last ditch ones.


----------



## Aepsilons

Kaan said:


> The type 99 had a lot of the cool gizmos early on. Anti aircraft sights, dust cover, etc.
> 
> I never saw a nice on though unfortunately. Only the last ditch ones.



Here's a good video:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Silenced sniper rifle "Vintorez"


















































more photos
Фотообзор снайперской винтовки ВСС (Винторез)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atatwolf

sandy_3126 said:


> I have one


You can own those in India?



Kaan said:


> Now they cost like $140 or something.
> A few years ago they were $100.
> 
> Still damn cheap


You can own that riffle in Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

He lives in america.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

atatwolf said:


> You can own those in India?
> 
> 
> You can own that riffle in Turkey?


I live in US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

atatwolf said:


> You can own those in India?
> 
> 
> You can own that riffle in Turkey?


No.


----------



## bharatiy

Ok , then why mortar. they are not in war or fight with naxals in jungle



bharatiy said:


> Ok , then why mortar. they are not in war or fight with naxals in jungle


 sorry mistakenly replied in wrong thred


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=398964720284752


----------



## vostok

VSS-M "Vintores-M" ! Video in Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

3400 meters shooting from SVLK-14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Best sniper rifle that can be used in Pakistan for hunting. Cost n availability in Pakistan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Made in Pakistan:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

VSK-94




*Specifications
Weight* 2.8 kg (6.17 lb)
*Length* 932 mm (36.7 in)
*Barrel length* 230 mm (9.1 in)
*Width* 83 mm (3.3 in)
*Height* 280 mm (11.0 in)
*Cartridge* 9x39mm
*Action* Gas-operated, rotating bolt
*Rate of fire* 700 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity* 270 m/s
*Effective firing range* 400 m
*Maximum firing range* 600 m
*Feed system* 20-round detachable boxmagazine
*Sights* Telescopic sight, fixed back-up iron sights provided
VSK-94 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

Indonesia Sniper SPR-2

PT. Pindad (Persero) - SPR-2 Kal. 12.7 mm

Pindad SPR-2 | Weaponsystems.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -------




----------



## Zarvan

CountStrike said:


> Indonesia Sniper SPR-2
> 
> PT. Pindad (Persero) - SPR-2 Kal. 12.7 mm
> 
> Pindad SPR-2 | Weaponsystems.net


It's way to big in size man need to reduce the size


----------



## vostok

New sniper rifle of Kalashnikov (SVK)











7.62x54R and 7.62x51

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

vostok said:


> New sniper rifle of Kalashnikov (SVK)
> View attachment 332652
> View attachment 332653
> View attachment 332654
> 
> 7.62x54R and 7.62x51


Is it future replacement for Dragnov ? Also what is effective range of it ?


----------



## vostok

Zarvan said:


> Is it future replacement for Dragnov ? Also what is effective range of it ?


There is no information in open access yet.


----------



## Zarvan

vostok said:


> There is no information in open access yet.







One is Dragnov which one is other Sniper Gun ?


----------



## vostok

SVLK-14S "Sumrak" (Twilight), capable to hit targets at a distance 4 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

JNG-90


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Made in Pakistan:*
> 
> View attachment 238554
> View attachment 238555
> View attachment 238556
> View attachment 238557


New Addition 
LSR:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Excalibørk said:


> HK416S. This isn't a commercially available modification, rather it was done by Norwegians to make their HK416N suitable for DRM purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HK417, Barrett M82 and MRAD round out the sniper/designated marksman rifles of the Norwegian Armed Forces.


Any indigenous sniper rifle?


----------



## Inayat-Shirazi

Dear Gents, would anyone be able to guide me where to find Accuracy International's .308 sniper rifle in Pakistan.
Also if you can recommend which is better between the two sniper rifles:
1- Accuracy International's .308
2- Steel Core Cyclone LSR .308
I would be really grateful if any members can help me.


----------



## Amavous

A British sniper (center) carrying his L115A3 Long Range Rifle with the attached suppressor, on a joint training mission with French snipers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

